# Jeep Bike Build



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

thread closed:madmax:


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Now that I have it all stripped down and threw away most of the parts. theres a Trek store near me so I can get parts there.

First off I am focused on finishing the frame first. Its gonna be a lil tricky for me to explain since I dont have 10 post counts yet and cant post a picture, hey blame the admins not me.

I have the center frame, it came with rear and front suspension system. I threw the rear away, and i kept the top part of the front suspension. However the rear frame has a separate joint system. meaning theres a bracket going in between the joints, one swivels and ones welded on. I want to know where I can find a matching rear suspension that fits 28s. remember its one-piece metal so I dont care if its from china.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

ok after pestering a few people on the forums (sorry) i finally got 10 post counts and now can put pictures up

the bike when i first bought it
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/393454_340655199286211_100000252018401_1313900_1067172048_n.jpg

hardware parts
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/381267_340657872619277_100000252018401_1313903_839716679_n.jpg

look closely, the piviot between the rear and main frame is joined by a bracket. one side is welded and the other swivels. I need to find a rear suspension frame like that, any ideas?
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/408046_340810832603981_100000252018401_1314237_330064010_n.jpg

the main frame, start of my build
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/390756_340812349270496_100000252018401_1314246_92820116_n.jpg


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you measured the head tube's inner diameter? If it's a one inch tube you may run intio issues finding a newer fork for that frame.


----------



## slacker607 (May 25, 2005)

28s  this should be an interesting build


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't offer any help with the pivot you seek, but I'm not sure I advise taking a 24" wheeled bike and trying to build it up to fit someone 6' tall. You have stated you want to make it a 28". That is not a typical size. Your next size up would be 26". The rear triangle that goes back to the rear wheel and the front fork would both need to have 2" of add'l clearance. Further, you will completely change the geometry. If you really like the Jeep frame, I would suggest you work with the 26" frame you have.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Kona0197 said:


> Have you measured the head tube's inner diameter? If it's a one inch tube you may run intio issues finding a newer fork for that frame.


I dont know what youre talking about. The front fork?



slacker607 said:


> 28s  this should be an interesting build


 Yep it should



huffster said:


> I can't offer any help with the pivot you seek, but I'm not sure I advise taking a 24" wheeled bike and trying to build it up to fit someone 6' tall. You have stated you want to make it a 28". That is not a typical size. Your next size up would be 26". The rear triangle that goes back to the rear wheel and the front fork would both need to have 2" of add'l clearance. Further, you will completely change the geometry. If you really like the Jeep frame, I would suggest you work with the 26" frame you have.


No its possible, i can machine the parts of nessescary. If people can build a truck out of a wrangler, i can build a 28" from a kids bike.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Hey, look what I build from department store frames. Inexpensive trail bike and winter rig that just simply work. Then I keep the money for my main ride and to pay for trips to the mountain. It's not everybody here that are made out of money. Both bikes cost less than $400 total to build up and they work nicely, trail and winter worthy. 

Enjoy the wrenching :thumbsup:


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

thats about right where I want to spend. $400-500 on this build. I'm not after carbon fiber frames or fancy disc brakes. only thing I would spend so much on is the shifters. Cause I want a good 10-speed shift.

and that last snow bike looks sweet. love the designs.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

still I'm looking for the answer to my frame question.

"where can I find a rear frame suspension for 28s that can fit on the main frame?"


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

Nick_Knipp said:


> still I'm looking for the answer to my frame question.
> 
> "where can I find a rear frame suspension for 28s that can fit on the main frame?"


Walmart. That suspension design is known as a _unified rear triangle_ and it's pretty much only found on disposable big box store bikes nowadays. In other words, you are not going to find what you are looking for.
I would suggest taking the money you would put into this build and just buy another bike. What you are attempting to do just isn't worth it.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

I think you mean 26" tires?
Putting a 26" fork (if you even can) and rear swingarm may get you 26" tires, but you may find your knees into the handlebars, and that you run out of seatpost needing to raise the seat so high.
Even then the handlebars will be low, and it would just not be comfortable to ride.
My daughter has a 24" bike, and I can't see my 5'-11" self riding it other than goofing off in the driveway.
We admire creativity and drive here, but this project deems destined to fail because of lack of research and thought.

Putting a lift and big tires on a Jeep is much easier... There are 1000's pf standard kits and parts to do it, and your driving position remains the same.
This project... not so much.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Moustache rider said:


> Walmart. That suspension design is known as a _unified rear triangle_ and it's pretty much only found on disposable big box store bikes nowadays. In other words, you are not going to find what you are looking for.
> I would suggest taking the money you would put into this build and just buy another bike. What you are attempting to do just isn't worth it.


idk if walmart sells parts individually.. but ill check.

no it worth it build my own.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Nick - I'd vote against this build. Seems like a money pit. If you're 200lbs and you ride that frame off road you'll likely break it sooner than later. My $.02.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Scott O said:


> Nick - I'd vote against this build. Seems like a money pit. If you're 200lbs and you ride that frame off road you'll likely break it sooner than later. My $.02.


nah it will happen. I myself am a mechanic with CAD experience and will be taking welding/machining classes soon.\

frames are made of metal, its hard to bend a good metal frame. besides by the time im done with it i may be 170lbs.

my jeep tub is made of thinner steel and it still holds up alot of weight, im pretty sure a bike frame can hold up some weight. the springs will hold up, this isnt gonna be a 28" made out of weak parts, im looking at the heavy duty,

if yall dont wanna help dont say nothing. i aint gonna hear 2 cents against my build,

people build bikes out of rocket engines and succeeded regardless of how many people were against it.

sorry i had to go out like that im just tired of people thrashing at me about this. I just want to let yall know I like a challenge and I will build this bike.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Nick_Knipp said:


> still I'm looking for the answer to my frame question.
> 
> "where can I find a rear frame suspension for 28s that can fit on the main frame?"


Not sure what you mean by "28s". There are 26", 27.5" and 29" wheels available for mountain bikes. If that frame was built with 24" wheels originally I highly doubt you'll be able to increase wheel size to even 26" and like others have said, if you're over 6' the frame is way too small for you.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> Not sure what you mean by "28s". There are 26", 27.5" and 29" wheels available for mountain bikes. If that frame was built with 24" wheels originally I highly doubt you'll be able to increase wheel size to even 26" and like others have said, if you're over 6' the frame is way too small for you.


28 or 29 it still is a good size tire for trails.

the frame is short, not small. I rode it around when i first bought it and did fine.

bmxers have smaller bikes and theyre the same size as i am. look at them flying around in the air


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

i think im gonna go to walmart or target and look at their bigger mountain bikes and see if i can salvage the rear frame off them. would have to bring a measuring tool, hope they have something


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

This is gonna be good...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Nick_Knipp said:


> 28 or 29 it still is a good size tire for trails.
> 
> the frame is short, not small. I rode it around when i first bought it and did fine.
> 
> bmxers have smaller bikes and theyre the same size as i am. look at them flying around in the air


Yes and clowns ride tiny bikes in the circus and get around "fine". Using bmx for comparison is apples vs. oranges. Post results of your search though, and video of you flying around in the air on it would be entertaining. 
I commend you for your sticktoitiveness.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

ryguy135 said:


> This is gonna be good...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> Yes and clowns ride tiny bikes in the circus and get around "fine". Using bmx for comparison is apples vs. oranges. Post results of your search though, and video of you flying around in the air on it would be entertaining.
> I commend you for your sticktoitiveness.


i dont know about flying in the air.. maybe on the Ducati lol. but i certainly would post a video of the completed project.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I have found my new entertainment for the month. Nick, PLEASE keep posting and add new pictures/diagrams/and musings about your build whenever possible. I even want to see aftermath pictures of your first....and last, ride.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> I dont know what youre talking about. The front fork?


Yes the front fork. BTW as others have mentioned there is no such thing as a 28" wheel in the mountain bike world. And if you want to go 10 speed in the rear your going to be spending good money for the parts.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Yes the front fork. BTW as others have mentioned there is no such thing as a 28" wheel in the mountain bike world. And if you want to go 10 speed in the rear your going to be spending good money for the parts.


Pretty sure he means 10 speeds, as in, total. Just like all the cool road bikes. You know...2x5


----------



## cm374 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nick, I don't think anybody is thrashing you or your idea. You seem genuinely interested in doing this and that's great, but the thing is that many of us have been in your shoes. It's a good place to start, but I think you'll soon find that your riding style may outgrow the limitations of the bike. Again, no one is thrashing you, you seem to have a genuine passion for wanting to build and wanting to ride and we all share that. But, you can only put so much polish on a turd and if you really want to get out and ride, you might be better off looking at a different build. No hate, no disrespect, just folks offering you their opinion based on their past experiences.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ He's right. Check eBay or pinkbike.com for frame deals. If you could scrape up 3 or 4 hundred bucks or so, you can get your hands on a nice, used FS frame. It will last you way longer and you will end up thanking yourself in the end. Building a bike is fun, and building a great bike is even more fun. 

Parts are much easier to get for a good quality bike too

just my .02


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

*subscribed...*

28, 29 whatvever it takes.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> bmxers have smaller bikes and theyre the same size as i am. look at them flying around in the air


Higher end BMX frames are made of 4130 Chromoly Steel, nearly indestructible. They are usually double butted and heat treated at stress points (like the bottom bracket shell and head tube) for more strength. BMX frames are made to take multiple hits and withstand stress over time. The tradeoff is a heavier bike overall, but worth it for the sake of strength.

Lower end BMX frames and department sure bikes are made of hi-tensil steel - but those are not the ones you see "flying in the air". It looks like the Jeep frame is made of hi-tensil steel, my guess is that it is being an older department store bike.

That Jeep frame is a far cry from, say, a Sunday!, Eastern or S&M BMX frame.



99mikegt said:


> ^^ He's right. Check eBay or pinkbike.com for frame deals. If you could scrape up 3 or 4 hundred bucks or so, you can get your hands on a nice, used FS frame. It will last you way longer and you will end up thanking yourself in the end. Building a bike is fun, and building a great bike is even more fun.
> 
> Parts are much easier to get for a good quality bike too
> 
> just my .02


This is so true. I am the master of cheap garage projects and they always - ALWAYS - become an expensive waste of money. In the end I try to sell them for somewhere near of what I paid to build them and I'm lucky to re-coop 20%. My wife hates that I do this, and I hate myself for doing this.

If I took all the lame POS's I've built up and put that money together, I could have a sweet Ibis Mojo SL or something to that effect.

Do with you want with your own money - you make it - it's yours. But take it from an recovering "cheap" project builder - it's the biggest waste of time and money.

You can buy a sweet SS 29'er online for $400 and ride the snot out of it with modern geometry. Heck, even a Hard Rock is going to suit you better.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

add me to the subscription list.... I am interested in the final product.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

99mikegt said:


> ^^ He's right. .....just my .02


Hey - stop giving him $.02. He now has $.04 of our money that he doesn't want. Hmmm, wait a minute, maybe he'll be using that money to finance this project? I hereby christen this project, "The Titanic". Or would, "The Hindenburg", be more appropriate?


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Whoa, might have these old school parts

Would need to be resurrected from the grave yard, but I still have the treasure map from @ 1991


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> still I'm looking for the answer to my frame question.
> 
> "where can I find a rear frame suspension for 28s that can fit on the main frame?"


Nick, you might want to head over to the Frame Building forum and ask about that rear triangle. Maybe you can weld one up.

Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

oh man....listen to the forum. we know what we are talking about. 





theres my $0.02 also.


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

Buy a decent bike on Craigs List and put Jeep stickers on it. You will end up with a trail worthy bike this route.


----------



## Delirious (Jun 12, 2011)

I understand the want to fix/upgrade something yourself, its satisfying, but there is a certain wisdom in knowing when dumping $500.00 into something that is going to perform poorly and could possibly cause you bodily harm isn't worth it. Especially when your level of knowledge regarding this field is far less than the people who are advising you.

Lots of people talking from experience in this forum and It would be wise of you to listen.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick_Knipp said:


> Now that I have it all stripped down and threw away most of the parts.


I think riding a v-twin has disconnected something in your brain. (I can't tell if it's a Ducati or a SuperHawk, but it isn't an SV.)

Anyhow, While it's great to get grease under your nails, don't spend more than $50 on your project. It's a POS bike with POS parts. Work on your mechanical skills on it, but don't think for a minute it will ever compare to a proper bike.

It'd be like taking a KZ-550 and trying to dial it in to compete in a Supersport race. It'll always be at the back of the grid.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Nick_Knipp said:


> frames are made of metal, its hard to bend a good metal frame. besides by the time im done with it i may be 170lbs.


It's hard to bend a *good* metal frame.



> my jeep tub is made of thinner steel and it still holds up alot of weight, im pretty sure a bike frame can hold up some weight. the springs will hold up, this isnt gonna be a 28" made out of weak parts, im looking at the heavy duty,


The frame is not heavy duty.



> if yall dont wanna help dont say nothing. i aint gonna hear 2 cents against my build,


Then don't post in a forum.

You really need to get off the defensive here. We're not telling you that you're wrong because we want to "thrash" you and make you feel bad. We're telling you that you're wrong because we have more experience with these things, and we realize that this is likely not going to turn out well. Take a step back and realize that we're just trying to help, and that hard work and dedication really isn't everything.


----------



## melster (Sep 11, 2009)

Seriously. Just because it can be done doesn't mean it should be done. You're talking about putting in a 10 speed drive, buying new wheels, new fork and new rear triangle. That's going to cost you more than if you just bought a new bike.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> look closely, the piviot between the rear and main frame is joined by a bracket. one side is welded and the other swivels. I need to find a rear suspension frame like that, any ideas?
> https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/408046_340810832603981_100000252018401_1314237_330064010_n.jpg


Unfortunately, it's exactly where rest the problem. That part will be the first one to fail under stress caused by the crankin' down and wiggle from side to side.

I'm not a heavy guy at all, around 120, but I can definitively feel that flex into my snowrider, even when I'm just riding along on streets. Now mine has front aluminum and rear steel, and the steel is the outside part of the link, see pictures. That will make the aluminum fatigue soon enough and then you'll have a big play into your suspension and for a guy like you, it could possibly mean total failure with injuries. Honestly if I had the money to afford a good frame to build up my "cheap" bikes I would do it, but since I have barely enough money to put on to get all the parts, the frames are mostly donations or friendly sales. Like $5 the frame... If you have enough money (pretty sure you actually have a day job and you're not a student), then get a nice used FS frame, something like a good roughed Kona or even a old Iron Horse, etc and start with some good metal and a solid base where you can cut and weld. Plus you will have a stiffer rear end, which also mean better pedaling and shock performance and will give you better braking from your rear disc brake cause the mount won't flex much and cheap ones are likely not to be very straight already...

$400 is quite a bit of money for me, for some it's not much of a deal, so that's why I have to start with low-end bikes, but I always try to buy the best I can afford and in a reasonable manner.

If you wanna go on with this build, I'd say go. It's gonna be fun, time consuming and will give you headaches, but it's gonna be fun. But please watch your wallet and instead do as much as possible by yourself and with what you have. Get creative, work till late in the night, skip lunches, blast the radio, cut yourself a couple times, forget to shave for a week, smell greasy even after a shower, be a real caveman. But please don't put much hope into this build turning into an awesome ride. It will surely be a hell of a time and you'll enjoy every moment of it. Then when you'll be done, put it aside and get the frame you really want and with all the knowledge you'll have collected, make it real and enjoy it for real on real trails. Like you do with your first "sporty" car, wreck it and get the Nissan GTR imported and wrench like a pro :thumbsup:

And yes, I put a lot of time vs money into my builds (and some blood too) 

David

(sorry for the last pic, I got nostalgic when going through my gallery looking for the first twos  )


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Your creativity is certainly appreciated and highly encouraged however the majority of us are attempting to steer you in a direction that will allow your creativity to result in a favorable and encouraging outcome for *YOU*; not us. You are receiving this response because of your initial post advising your plans. Those plans indicate that your bicycle mechanic abilities are quite limited. Your plan for this project (including the desire to keep it under $400) is similar to planning to install a Caterpillar bulldozer engine in a Ford Fiesta for less than $400 and then expect it to work.

Please do not assume that automobile or motorcycle mechanical skills automatically qualify anyone as having enough experience to work on a bicycle. The three skill sets do not overlap much beyond understanding how a torque wrench works.

The frame you find so interesting is very similar to the older model GT i-Drive bikes. Maybe rather than focus on a frame that is guaranteed to result in a tremendous headache over the long run you could work on one of these. In addition to building a bike that you can ride all day, you will also likely build your bike mechanic skill set that will help you later on.

You can see one of the GT i-Drive bikes here: *GT i-Drive*


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Caffeine Powered said:


> I think riding a v-twin has disconnected something in your brain. (I can't tell if it's a Ducati or a SuperHawk, but it isn't an SV.)


Looks like a Ducati S2R to me. Good eye.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

melster said:


> Seriously. Just because it can be done doesn't mean it should be done. You're talking about putting in a 10 speed drive, buying new wheels, new fork and new rear triangle. That's going to cost you more than if you just bought a new bike.


Agreed ^^^^^^

Reminds me of:

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/i-want-build-100%-american-made-bicycle-774189.html

In this economy, don't dump too much $$$ into something that does not have a 
clear result. Planning is key. One of my mottos is: A.P.E. Analyze Plan Execute.
In your case, analyze to see if the bike can be achieved both financially reasonable and within the
laws of physics. If the Plan doesn't seem feasible, do not execute! GOOD LUCK

However on a grander scale, Disney did not chose to do my A.P.E. and is
now paying for it (pardon the pun) with their $200 million dollar loss.

Disney Sees $200 Million Loss From


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

That old Jeep could be turned into a downhill monster.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

cobba said:


> That old Jeep could be turned into a downhill monster.


I hope to God that's photoshopped or a joke, but seeing the longer rear shock, it
may not be. Ugh!

A.P.E. analyze plan execute


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Spec7 said:


> Your creativity is certainly appreciated and highly encouraged however the majority of us are attempting to steer you in a direction that will allow your creativity to result in a favorable and encouraging outcome for *YOU*; not us. You are receiving this response because of your initial post advising your plans. Those plans indicate that your bicycle mechanic abilities are quite limited. Your plan for this project (including the desire to keep it under $400) is similar to planning to install a Caterpillar bulldozer engine in a Ford Fiesta for less than $400 and then expect it to work.
> 
> Please do not assume that automobile or motorcycle mechanical skills automatically qualify anyone as having enough experience to work on a bicycle. The three skill sets do not overlap much beyond understanding how a torque wrench works.
> 
> ...


... That frame of his isn't similar in any ways to an venerable GT i-drive if you get over the fact that both bikes have wheels.

This is a real bike. And it rides a hell better than my cheaper bikes. Though I paid under $400 for it, but that was a heck of a deal too.

Plus the bike Nic have here is a single pivot swing arm type. The i-drive is a eccentric based swing arm suspension that allow for constant BB/saddle height while almost eliminating pedal kick-back. The both bikes don't even compare in the slightest.

However, a good used bike for $400-500 can make wonders. Plus you can always tear it down and put it back together if that's what you want.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

fatcat said:


> I hope to God that's photoshopped or a joke, but seeing the longer rear shock, it
> may not be. Ugh!
> 
> A.P.E. analyze plan execute


Not photoshoped, but I would be interested into the rear shock travel graph chart.

Let's just say we all know this frame won't hold together even for a few more pictures


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm glad most of you are trying to talk him
out of his idea, because it's gonna get ugly real
quick. Can't post anymore as the picture of the
Fuji made me sick.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I think you all got trolled.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Nick, have fun with the project, but just keep a few things in mind:

The frame is made from a very low grade, soft steel. It's not made to be ridden like a burlier mountain bike. That said, people ride them every day. If you just want to cruise around on it, and not push it beyond it's limits, you'll be fine. 

Be wary of putting a longer fork on the bike. It will increase the leverage on the tube the fork goes through(head tube). That's a common area for failure when that type of bike is ridden like a downhill bike.

Make absolutely certain that a helmet is included in your budget. If you do manage to break the frame, you could easily end up with a head injury otherwise.

Attaching a longer back end to the bike will drastically increase the leverage on the part the cranks go through(bottom bracket shell). This means more stress, and a greater likelihood of failure. Just keep it in mind.

I think you'll be able to find a similar quality rear triangle from a 26" wheeled bike . You shouldn't have much issue making it fit. 

As others said, be sure to keep us updated. I'm pretty certain the bike is going to break if you ride it off too many curbs, but If you're interested in trying, go for it.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I think you all got trolled.


I think we have a winner!!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I think you all got trolled.


I don't think so. Sending you a PM explaining...


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

cm374 said:


> Nick, I don't think anybody is thrashing you or your idea.


I'm going to disagree with this and suggest that everyone is thrashing this idea.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

marpilli said:


> I don't think so. Sending you a PM explaining...


Hmmmm insider info!!


----------



## cm374 (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha well now they are, but not really at first. I was trying to be civil, educate, and let him down easy. It's a bad idea but that doesn't mean people need to degrade him. Believe it or not some people honestly don't know any better and think that a "nice" bike is out of their league. Is it a bad idea? Yes. Do I respect him wanting to build something and shred it? Yes. Hopefully some of the more helpful comments can steer him in the right direction. No reason to be rude.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

cm374 said:


> Haha well now they are, but not really at first. I was trying to be civil, educate, and let him down easy. It's a bad idea but that doesn't mean people need to degrade him. Believe it or not some people honestly don't know any better and think that a "nice" bike is out of their league. Is it a bad idea? Yes. Do I respect him wanting to build something and shred it? Yes. Hopefully some of the more helpful comments can steer him in the right direction. No reason to be rude.


I believe it's a real person (not trolling) with the intentions of converting that frame. Earlier I did think it was some type of troll when i suggested he post to the Frame Building forum. It would have been like throwing a helpless animal into a tank of piranhas. Now I'm feeling a bit guilty about that. :blush:

OP, I agree with most of the advice to save your money and buy a used bike from CL. Later, after riding it for awhile, you'd have a better idea of what size and type of equipment you'll need. I bought my first MTB used and really enjoyed it. I then bought a spare frame and converted everything over (built it up from frame) and learned more than i had expected.

Wrenching on your own bike is a great feeling. Building up from frame is an even better feeling. I just think tackling the project you've spelled out will lead to frustration, wasted time, and wasted funds.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

cm374 said:


> Haha well now they are, but not really at first. I was trying to be civil, educate, and let him down easy. It's a bad idea but that doesn't mean people need to degrade him. Believe it or not some people honestly don't know any better and think that a "nice" bike is out of their league. Is it a bad idea? Yes. Do I respect him wanting to build something and shred it? Yes. Hopefully some of the more helpful comments can steer him in the right direction. No reason to be rude.


Agreed. The idea was formed for all the right reasons but from the viewpoints of those of us who have been there before, it's not a good idea. No disrespect for wanting to build something yourself or do something yourself, but I would suggest spending that money buying some tubing and welding up a hardtail frame or at the very least building an existing hardtail frame.

Most of the time it's hard to walk the line of letting someone make their own decisions while trying to guide them to the best possible outcome. The people coming up with the ideas are so optimistic and steadfast in their opinions while us detractors are so caught up in the fact that the end result will be tragic that we loose sight that this might be more of a learning project then a replication of a world cup class machine. If it were easier to talk things out on the interwebz we might not need to be having conversations like this!

If this were my project, I would be building a hardail bike. Whether that means building a frame or buying one, that's where the value comes in. Any cheap full suspension bike won't end up being worth the money put into it once you get it out on the trail.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't think he is going to be coming back and
asking any question's.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I think Marpilli is behind the keyboard of the OP and is trying to stretch this thread out until April 1st. 

But will it make it? 

Thats for you to decide.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Sheepo5669 said:


> I think Marpilli is behind the keyboard of the OP and is trying to stretch this thread out until April 1st.
> 
> But will it make it?
> 
> Thats for you to decide.


For my next big trick...  Nope, not me. AZ should be able to confirm.


----------



## OregonXC (Sep 1, 2004)

fatcat said:


> I hope to God that's photoshopped or a joke, but seeing the longer rear shock, it
> may not be. Ugh!
> 
> A.P.E. analyze plan execute


I would ride that and tear the holy crap out of it. If it doesn't break, I lose and it wins!


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I think you all got trolled.


GEEZ! And I was having fun following this thread until you opened your mouth... err, keyboard and ruined it all.

Then again... I grew up with guys back in West Texas who seriously talked the talk and walked the walk the OP did here... and they were serious too!

Still waiting for the update pics and descriptions though!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I was on to this as being a troll 4 posts in. But I couldn't help but admire the determination exhibited in that sweet Wally World build.
The funniest question asked was "does Wall Mart sell parts individually"?


----------



## cigarlover (Oct 24, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> thats about right where I want to spend. $400-500 on this build. I'm not after carbon fiber frames or fancy disc brakes. only thing I would spend so much on is the shifters. Cause I want a good 10-speed shift.
> 
> and that last snow bike looks sweet. love the designs.


after 4-500 bucks your still going to have a crappy bike ? why not put that money towards a better bike. I bought a Fisher Wahoo for 250 used in new condition. No matter how you build your bike you'll still have a bad bike ? Not trying to insult you- just trying to help you buddy


----------



## slacker607 (May 25, 2005)

This thread needs moved to the 28er forum :thumbsup:


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

slacker607 said:


> This thread needs moved to the 28er forum :thumbsup:


Lolz you almost made me buy a new keyboard! Coffee everywhere now!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

marpilli said:


> For my next big trick...  Nope, not me. AZ should be able to confirm.


Yep, not a troll. Real deal, help him out if he returns. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I have heard other people labeling 29ers as 28inch too. So its really not that unheard of.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Someone give him a DH fork so he can turn his jeep bike into something like that blue bike a page back  I've got some Jeep "Trail Rated" emblems that I'd happily send as well :lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Yep, not a troll. Real deal, help him out if he returns. :thumbsup:


So you think this is the real deal. I suppose a troll would have had to go through a hell of a lot of trouble to see this up.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So you think this is the real deal. I suppose a troll would have had to go through a hell of a lot of trouble to see this up.


I think the OP is a sock puppet. Marpilli and AZ seem to be colluding.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> I think the OP is a sock puppet. Marpilli and AZ seem to be colluding.


No collusion. I just figured out that he's a real person (not a sock puppet) and didn't want to share his info in the thread. I'm sure you can understand why...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

marpilli said:


> No collusion. I just figured out that he's a real person (not a sock puppet) and didn't want to share his info in the thread. I'm sure you can understand why...


Cause he's your long-lost brother ?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> I think the OP is a sock puppet. Marpilli and AZ seem to be colluding.


Colluding? No sorry, nothing nefarious, no black black stuff.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

I gotta admit alot of these post made me laugh.. 

Yes there were some things i may have mislabeled. Like 28" and walmart sells parts (laughs) i doubted they did and they dont. Theres a part out there i know it and no its jot going to look like that blue bike in page 2, the rear spring and front fork is way too long.

I think ive made $0.30 so far! Keep the project donations coming thru y'all

Dont worry if it breaks, it can be fixed. Ask any ford owner


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Nick, if you can turn that frame into a respectable bike, you'll be my hero. Good luck to you. 

As long as you're not spending the house payment, go crazy with it.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

The tenacity of some people amazes me.
I wish you luck, although it still causes me concern for you.
And keep up the post's as it progresses.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

cobba said:


> That old Jeep could be turned into a downhill monster.


...


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Any progress with the bike? Or new plans for that matter?


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Any progress with the bike? Or new plans for that matter?


still looking for the part, i'm also having the bracket part machined as we speak.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Nick, I suspect that you want to do this build because the frame has JEEP stickers on it. My susgestion to you is this. Go to your local bike shop and talk to them about what you want. They may be able to help you out. you may be able to purchase a used bike for parts from them that would solve many of your parts issues. 

As for your rear trriangle, I suspect you could find a NEXT or PACIFIC bike at a thrift shop to pull the rear triangle and "shock" from. I think the JEEP branded bikes are actually made by PACIFIC anyway so the dimensions should be similar.

OR, you could get a decent entry level bike for around $400.00 and order some JEEP stickers to put on it.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> nah it will happen. I myself am a mechanic with CAD experience and will be taking welding/machining classes soon.\
> 
> frames are made of metal, its hard to bend a good metal frame. besides by the time im done with it i may be 170lbs.
> 
> ...


Nobody is trashing you on this they are merely giving you solid advice. 
Metal can and does break. You can pick yourself up a good frame on closeout for 500 dollars and be in a build with a great bike for under a grand.
If it really means that much to you to have something called jeep, simply paint a quality frame with JEEP on it and call it good. That is absolutely all that was done to the dept store bike to begin with.

Good day.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Frozenspokes said:


> Nick, I suspect that you want to do this build because the frame has JEEP stickers on it. My susgestion to you is this. Go to your local bike shop and talk to them about what you want. They may be able to help you out. you may be able to purchase a used bike for parts from them that would solve many of your parts issues.
> 
> As for your rear trriangle, I suspect you could find a NEXT or PACIFIC bike at a thrift shop to pull the rear triangle and "shock" from. I think the JEEP branded bikes are actually made by PACIFIC anyway so the dimensions should be similar.
> 
> OR, you could get a decent entry level bike for around $400.00 and order some JEEP stickers to put on it.


JEEP bikes are made by Kent Bicycles. Same as the GMC, Cadillac, etc.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

David C said:


> JEEP bikes are made by Kent Bicycles. Same as the GMC, Cadillac, etc.


thank you, i guess i have a lead now. gonna check around with Kent for parts.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nick_Knipp said:


> thank you, i guess i have a lead now. gonna check around with Kent for parts.


Nick I know you are trying to do this at around $300-500. But do have you looked at the overall picture? Is the money you spend going to offset the labor and time chasing parts down. I commend you on your commitment. But you might want to step back and rethink the overall goal. Either way good luck with whatever route you choose.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

bad news. 

the second bike I have, the blue one is no good anymore. the gears and chain have been worn out to the point where it starts slipping, which is no good for climbing

good news.

I can use the rear fork from the blue bike on my project, however it wont be the 29" i was aiming for, itll be a 26"

Im also into saving money on this project, if I already have a part I can use why look for another one. Ill use the rear suspension from the blue bike on my project. In the meantime I'm gonna have to find a new bike so I can use to get to school, its not gonna be an expensive fancy one just useable.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Nick - sorry to hear your one bike is not viable, but glad to hear you are focused on a 26" frame. That seems like it has a better chance for success. 

On another note, do some searches on this forum and/or on u-tube before you give up on "the blue one" because of skipping. That could just be an adjustment. After that I would try just the chain. That way you could possibly fix it for $20-$30. There have been lots of threads about that, so I won't repeat it here.

I'm not trying to get you back on the 24" bike, just trying to help with the dilemma of needing a bike to ride. That's the most important thing...to keep you riding!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nick_Knipp said:


> I want to know where I can find a matching rear suspension that fits 28s. remember its one-piece metal so I dont care if its from china.


If you ever going to get the part(s) you need, it would not be from China, it would be from USA as in custom build



Nick_Knipp said:


> nah it will happen. I myself am a mechanic with CAD experience and will be taking welding/machining classes soon.\
> 
> if yall dont wanna help dont say nothing. i aint gonna hear 2 cents against my build,
> 
> people build bikes out of rocket engines and succeeded regardless of how many people were against it.


Yeah and those people don't ride them on a public road. Did you hear about a guy was killed with a homemade cannon a couple weeks ago? He shared your way of thinking.



Nick_Knipp said:


> Im also into saving money on this project, if I already have a part I can use why look for another one. Ill use the rear suspension from the blue bike on my project. In the meantime I'm gonna have to find a new bike so I can use to get to school, its not gonna be an expensive fancy one just useable.


If you want a project why not look for a good brand but damage, surely you can pick one up for cheap. Would that make too much sense?



AZ.MTNS said:


> I think you all got trolled.


He said it best.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

huffster said:


> Nick - sorry to hear your one bike is not viable, but glad to hear you are focused on a 26" frame. That seems like it has a better chance for success.
> 
> On another note, do some searches on this forum and/or on u-tube before you give up on "the blue one" because of skipping. That could just be an adjustment. After that I would try just the chain. That way you could possibly fix it for $20-$30. There have been lots of threads about that, so I won't repeat it here.
> 
> I'm not trying to get you back on the 24" bike, just trying to help with the dilemma of needing a bike to ride. That's the most important thing...to keep you riding!


yeah it like 30 bucks for new gears and a chain but why bother? theres several other parts on it thats crap. I just need a working frame for now then I can worry about the brakes, shifters, etc etc.

i looked at walmart and looked around, their cheapest one is $88 and im too big for it. all the higher end bikes my sizes were Mongoose, and ill never get one of those again.

we have an Academy Sports opening in the fall which could have good sales, but idk if i wanna wait lol. The bike store nearby has a nice Trek 3500 for $440 but that might be too much, since i can just buy 3-5 months worth of gas for the Ducati with that amount of money.

If any of yall got a lead on where to buy a cheap transportation bike locally, lemme know. Zip 31088

glad I dont have to worry about looking for the rear suspension now, but sad it cant be a 29


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> If any of yall got a lead on where to buy a cheap transportation bike locally, lemme know. Zip 31088


If you're looking for a cheap but decent bike, I'd check Nashbar.com and BikesDirect.com.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

BeginnerCycling said:


> If you're looking for a cheap but decent bike, I'd check Nashbar.com and BikesDirect.com.


Nashbar didnt have what i was looking for, and im having a hard time looking on bikesdirect since theres no 'sort by price'

I dont feel like spending over a hundred bucks for another bike just to get to school


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What size frame do you need? I've got a decent frame laying in my garage that's not going to be used (going to the scrap yard eventually). It's an 18" (Medium) 2008-ish Giant Boulder SE, and I've got some other parts as well..if you'd rather build that up instead of the jeep bike PM me and I can send you some more details on it.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Go have a look at goodwill or the likes. Do you have a recyclery type place in yo town? That's what you need.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> I dont feel like spending over a hundred bucks for another bike just to get to school


Well if you just want something to ride to school on at that price, you might consider:
Walmart.com: Thruster 700c Men's Fixie Bike: Bikes & Riding Toys


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> What size frame do you need? I've got a decent frame laying in my garage that's not going to be used (going to the scrap yard eventually). It's an 18" (Medium) 2008-ish Giant Boulder SE, and I've got some other parts as well..if you'd rather build that up instead of the jeep bike PM me and I can send you some more details on it.


Right now ima see what i can do with the blue bike then start from there. Im also looking for a bike i can just use to go to school while i build the one i have now.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I give up. don't hurt yourself on it.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

BeginnerCycling said:


> Well if you just want something to ride to school on at that price, you might consider:
> Walmart.com: Thruster 700c Men's Fixie Bike: Bikes & Riding Toys


I just looked at on those earlier today. It was very.. Umm... 'Flexible' you can call it that. As of it wasnt tighted down good, besides that bike wont get thru some areas on the way to school


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

All I have to say is just because it can be done, does not mean it should be.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

found one at Target for 120 bucks, way cheaper than what Walmart has

Target.com : Furniture, Baby, Electronics, Toys,...: Target

and saw this one online

Men's Magna Glacier Point Mountain Bike - 26" : Target

im still looking around so more anyways.


----------



## Delirious (Jun 12, 2011)

Maximum Weight Capacity: 2000.0 Lb. I seriously doubt it.



Nick_Knipp said:


> found one at Target for 120 bucks, way cheaper than what Walmart has
> 
> Target.com : Furniture, Baby, Electronics, Toys,...: Target
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Delirious said:


> Maximum Weight Capacity: 2000.0 Lb. I seriously doubt it.


if yall are looking for a troll, go to target for a 2k lb max capacity bike lol

the other one is 275lbs limit and much cheaper, probs gonna get that one


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nick_Knipp said:


> I just looked at on those earlier today. It was very.. Umm... 'Flexible' you can call it that. As of it wasnt tighted down good, besides that bike wont get thru some areas on the way to school












To each their own!! I love mine to cruise the streets...


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Tripp88 said:


> To each their own!! I love mine to cruise the streets...


that one does look good, the one I saw was crappy. I just couldnt consider buying it caus the one speed would just struggle on that big hill on the way to school. I mean a BIG hill


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

@Tripp- you ridin' fixed or free?


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Well its set up fixed right now since i took the brakes off.. but it kinda scares me... Im not the typical fixtard.. I miss brakes!!!!


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

I put like 6hrs into completely stripping the paint off of it and rattlecaning it ultra flat black.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Tripp88 said:


> Well its set up fixed right now since i took the brakes off.. but it kinda scares me... Im not the typical fixtard.. I miss brakes!!!!


no brakes.. been there..

it was a honda scooter :madman:

i had to change pants afterwards lol (not really)


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Tripp88 said:


> I put like 6hrs into completely stripping the paint off of it and rattlecaning it ultra flat black.


what brand paint can u use? i tried rustoluem on the older bikes they stripped off.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Dude......just noticed your ZIP that you posted earlier. I'm about 3 hrs north of you. You live near one of my favorite bike component manufacturers; LH THOMSON. I know for a fact that you've got some great riding in your area and the further north you go the better it gets.

In my opinion, until you go far enough North to be riding the Pinhoti trail stick to a really well built hard tail frame. You'll save some $$ and have a blast. Definitely check into that Trek 3500 you mentioned earlier. Its not Italian and sexy like a Ducati, but it is cheap to maintain and super long lasting like a Honda.

Check out the riding over at Dauset trails in Jackson; that's some fun riding or at least it was the last time I was there.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Spec7 said:


> Dude......just noticed your ZIP that you posted earlier. I'm about 3 hrs north of you. You live near one of my favorite bike component manufacturers; LH THOMSON. I know for a fact that you've got some great riding in your area and the further north you go the better it gets.
> 
> In my opinion, until you go far enough North to be riding the Pinhoti trail stick to a really well built hard tail frame. You'll save some $$ and have a blast. Definitely check into that Trek 3500 you mentioned earlier. Its not Italian and sexy like a Ducati, but it is cheap to maintain and super long lasting like a Honda.
> 
> Check out the riding over at Dauset trails in Jackson; that's some fun riding or at least it was the last time I was there.


nice! glad i know that now.

aww i like sexy italians.. and no hondas dont last (i had a 07 VT750 it started having problems at 6k miles)

Im not too sure about the treks. I know my dad has 2 of them a 3500 and a 3700 he takes them to the katy trail sometimes. I rode his 3500 and well broke it a few times ( i was a kid then!) Now that im in my dads shoes it can be a pain in the ass lol


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Tripp88 said:


> Well its set up fixed right now since i took the brakes off.. but it kinda scares me... Im not the typical fixtard.. I miss brakes!!!!


outta try fixed offroad :thumbsup:


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nick_Knipp said:


> what brand paint can u use? i tried rustoluem on the older bikes they stripped off.


I used rustolem also but I completely stripped it to bare metal then primed it then painted it. seems to be holding up


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> outta try fixed offroad :thumbsup:


Ummm no thanks!!!:nono:


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Now that I have come in and completly stolen the show from Nick, I apologize for getting this off topic and for my earlier troll comment!!


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Tripp88 said:


> I used rustolem also but I completely stripped it to bare metal then primed it then painted it. seems to be holding up


ah no wonder mine was stripping.

I got a wire brush fitted on a drill so hopefully itll strip off the old paint and clean the rust off lol. u did 2 coats primer and 3 coats paint?



Tripp88 said:


> Now that I have come in and completly stolen the show from Nick, I apologize for getting this off topic and for my earlier troll comment!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Spec7 said:


> 2003 Honda 919 here that knows Deals Gap well. No problems ever that I wasn't the cause of!
> 
> With the riding in your area there is still some flow that you have to learn otherwise I could see where breaking a frame is possible. I remember that one of the 3' tall sudden stairsteps that was (result of terracing the land) in a trail over at Dauset bit me in the arse when I wasn't watching. I kind of plastered myself all over that stairstep. I was riding a Trek Fuel 90 that day and it could very well be part of how I broke that frame 12 years ago!


919 is a great bike, my last shadow was a pos lol.

ouch, ive been in some situations when i was a kid breaking bikes and skin. mostly the mountain bikes dad bought me. as well as his beloved trek 3500 

i still wish he had never thrown away that one speed red bmx/dirtbike, that thing was unbreakable and unstoppable.:madman:


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Nick_Knipp said:


> and no hondas dont last (i had a 07 VT750 it started having problems at 6k miles)
> 
> Im not too sure about the treks. I know my dad has 2 of them a 3500 and a 3700 he takes them to the katy trail sometimes. I rode his 3500 and well broke it a few times ( i was a kid then!) Now that im in my dads shoes it can be a pain in the ass lol


2003 Honda 919 here that knows Deals Gap well. No problems ever that I wasn't the cause of!

With the riding in your area there is still some flow that you have to learn otherwise I could see where breaking a frame is possible. I remember that one of the 3' tall sudden stairsteps that was (result of terracing the land) in a trail over at Dauset bit me in the arse when I wasn't watching. I kind of plastered myself all over that stairstep. I was riding a Trek Fuel 90 that day and it could very well be part of how I broke that frame 12 years ago!


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

@nick yeah a couple coats of each!!


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

David C said:


> JEEP bikes are made by Kent Bicycles. Same as the GMC, Cadillac, etc.


Thanks for the correction. We got a GMC road bike in the shop today. It will be interesting to see how well it's put together vs the rest of the dept store bikes.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Frozenspokes said:


> Thanks for the correction. We got a GMC road bike in the shop today. It will be interesting to see how well it's put together vs the rest of the dept store bikes.


id say around the same, but no better than what most bike stores sell.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Nick_Knipp said:


> id say around the same, but no better than what most bike stores sell.


Then you obviously don't know dick about the difference between what's available at a department store versus a bike shop.
(But I guess this whole thread proves that without a doubt.)


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Back on the farm we would lose a few sheep every time we had a lightning storm because they would look up to watch the lightning and forget to close their mouths, and then drown.

It was a bother to lose those sheep, but there was not much we could do.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Frozenspokes said:


> Thanks for the correction. We got a GMC road bike in the shop today. It will be interesting to see how well it's put together vs the rest of the dept store bikes.


Honestly I picked up an used bare GMC topKick frame for almost free and build it up as a cheap trail bike that I use mostly for training and commute. Nothing extreme, but I honestly thing the frame itself is better than any walgoose so far. But again it's still not a real MTB.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> Then you obviously don't know dick about the difference between what's available at a department store versus a bike shop.
> (But I guess this whole thread proves that without a doubt.)


Whats the difference between ford and lincoln?
Frame, parts, value, assembly, and name brand
Anyone knows the difference when they see price tags at dept stores and the bike shop.

Ive had many bikes from the dept store, mainly cause they break alot. Trek bikes were better but its not indeetructable. Ive broken a few things on my dads 3500 several times.

Theres not much on a bike either.

Frame
Suspension(if included)
Wheel/tires
Brakes
Gears/crank/chain
Shifters
Seat

Thats pretty much it, however much u wanna pay is up to you. I just dont go running after the "top end" name brands, i go after durable, working parts.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Hoo boy, here it goes...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> Whats the difference between ford and lincoln?


The emblems. Before you stick your foot even further into your mouth, you may want to keep in mind that there are more than a few posters here that have forgotten more than you will ever know about things in general and bikes in particular. This could be one of those learning moments that you may have heard about if you choose to listen rather than try to impress use with how much you think you know. Good luck.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> Whats the difference between ford and lincoln?
> Frame, parts, value, assembly, and name brand
> Anyone knows the difference when they see price tags at dept stores and the bike shop.
> 
> ...


OK I really dont get your logic, first you said that you are a welder and the frame wouldnt break, then you say that it will.
I think ignorance to what a bike can take and to what difference upgraded components have can easily be associated with someone without exposure to the good bikes, that is common.
But in your case you claim to have ridden good bike and your father is an avid mountain biker. SO you can tell the differencea (or should be able to) between a dept store bike and a quality bike and components. 
So I will not bother trying to explain to you the difference and it leads me to believe without a doubt, that we are being trolled.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

This should be a sticky

Hey Numbnutz, would you ride a Ford, Lincoln, or GMC motocycles?


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

To be fair the Lincoln also has more chrome appliques and a splendid Sans-Serif font choice.

:thumbsup:

Anyone else notice he never got around to measuring his head tube? if tha'ts a 1 inch, he's SOL for a fork that's in any way better than the pogo-stick of death his Kent with a Jeep sticker came with.

I've built up and repaired literally thousands of Kent and Pacific (now Dorel) bikes.

I've thrown a couple of these "Jeep" bikes in the industrial compactor. (they were returned for separated welds... which is actually scary common on kents. I know. I've built thousands of them.)

I didn't really need to, I just felt like it... call it a job perk. once we get confirmed credit from the manufacturer for a warranty return we kinda have an honor system from there, but we are told to "destroy" it.

I can say that Roadmasters are the worst bikes Wal-Mart sells. followed closely by Next. These bikes break,and subsequently squish like a next. they are of the lowest quality I have seen in ages.

Now for Mongoose and Schwinn... there are actual values there. nothing that I would call trailworthy, but definitely things that have the potential to be reliable commuters.

270 dollars on one of THOSE new. with a set of Avids, some pricepoint hoops and maybe even a drivetrain kit would be a whole heck of a lot smarter than building this.

but this is a guy who thinks rear triangles are a separate aftermarket part. and not an engineered and integrated part of the frameset. I don't think he will ever bend to logic or wisdom.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Bicycles: Mountain Bikes Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming | ksl.com

Ok, Nick. I found this for you. It's ready to go. Yes, it's in Utah but if you promise to stop the insanity, I'll help track it down, box it up and ship it to you.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Silentfoe said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=19719539&cat=191&lpid=1&search=
> 
> Ok, Nick. I found this for you. It's ready to go. Yes, it's in Utah but if you promise to stop the insanity, I'll help track it down, box it up and ship it to you.


That's very nice of you to do that for him, but if you believe that he'll stop you are smoking the same thing he does


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Silentfoe said:


> Bicycles: Mountain Bikes Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming | ksl.com
> 
> Ok, Nick. I found this for you. It's ready to go. Yes, it's in Utah but if you promise to stop the insanity, I'll help track it down, box it up and ship it to you.


Very tempting.. But theres no rear suspension. Im thinking $100 and free S/H. He doesnt have to accept my offer tho.

(puts down cigar) im still building my bike lol


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I'll just say it, you're bike isn't going to have rear suspension either. It will look like it, and it might even creak through about an inch but it isn't going to work and it's going to make a lot of noise doing it. And then it will break. The big box store "bikes" are disposable, dispose of it. Keep it simple if you are going to do this and go for the hard tail. It will be, uh, lighter, and work a bit better.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Y'all should consider yourselves played.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nick_Knipp said:


> Very tempting.. But theres no rear suspension. Im thinking $100 and free S/H. He doesnt have to accept my offer tho.
> 
> (puts down cigar) im still building my bike lol


You are a real champ!! It'd probably cost about $100+ to ship a 29er bike from Utah to middle Georgia.

I'm sure the seller is considering very hard. I love coming back to this thread just to see what you'd say next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

mimi1885 said:


> You are a real champ!! It'd probably cost about $100+ to ship a 29er bike from Utah to middle Georgia.
> 
> I'm sure the seller is considering very hard. I love coming back to this thread just to see what you'd say next.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never wanted it that bad. and i already said he doesnt have to take my offer. Its probably the same any pawn store would offer lol


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is another great bike for you.
26" Honda Mountain Bike


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

........................


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> I love coming back to this thread just to see what you'd say next.


At first I thought I might be able to help. Now I remain subscribed for the pure entertainment value:eekster:


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

laherna said:


> Here is another great bike for you.
> 26" Honda Mountain Bike


no.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

laherna said:


> Here is another great bike for you.
> 26" Honda Mountain Bike


That Honda bike (like most but not all bikes named after cars and trucks--sorry jeep lovers)
really down graded themselves by letting something like that get into the market place.
My friends who own Honda dirt bikes think that bike was a disgusting and horrible
thing that Honda allowed them to do. Place the name on a POS $200 throw away.

To me its like seeing Newscastle Brown Ale putting their name on a new "light" beer line but actually rebadging it from Natural Light, Keystone Light, PBR or any other of those god-awful cheap brews.

BTW--That Jeep 29er looked like a good deal


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Got Myself one of these from wal mart for 99 dollars. It's okay for a quick run to 7-11 but I'd not really trust it on the trail.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

If you want a beater MTB delivered to your door for a little more than $100, this would seem to be it:
Amazon.com: Pacific Stratus Men's Mountain Bike (26-Inch Wheels): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Tripp88 said:


> Any updates?


my tools are at the shop, Ill be working on the bike on my free time tomorrow.



fatcat said:


> That Honda bike (like most but not all bikes named after cars and trucks--sorry jeep lovers)
> really down graded themselves by letting something like that get into the market place.
> My friends who own Honda dirt bikes think that bike was a disgusting and horrible
> thing that Honda allowed them to do. Place the name on a POS $200 throw away.
> ...


Honda has a very large variety of products, im not surprised they make bicycles.
Yes the Jeep bike looks like a good deal, its the distance and shipping that scares me. I prefer to make deals in person.



BeginnerCycling said:


> If you want a beater MTB delivered to your door for a little more than $100, this would seem to be it:
> Amazon.com: Pacific Stratus Men's Mountain Bike (26-Inch Wheels): Sports & Outdoors


Thanks, Ill see what i can do with a secondary bike after i work on the Jeep bikes tomorrow.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Whats the difference between ford and lincoln?
> Frame, parts, value, assembly, and name brand
> Anyone knows the difference when they see price tags at dept stores and the bike shop.
> 
> ...


You do know the difference between a new Ford and an old 70's foreign car do you not? You mention the Trek 3500 bike. The 3500 isn't that high up there on the list of bikes at Trek. Try riding a 9500. Durable parts? I don't go for high end either. My mid range stuff works just as good. I'm sure it works better than that low end department store stuff.



> That Honda bike (like most but not all bikes named after cars and trucks--sorry jeep lovers)
> really down graded themselves by letting something like that get into the market place.


They had a decent bike at one time:


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Agwan said:


> Got Myself one of these from wal mart for 99 dollars. It's okay for a quick run to 7-11 but I'd not really trust it on the trail.


The different between this and the other Honda bike posted is this bike has a real Honda engineered drivetrain and it's a few more bucks than $99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Sarcasm is a tricky beast.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

mimi1885 said:


> The different between this and the other Honda bike posted is this bike has a real Honda engineered drivetrain and it's a few more bucks than $99
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^^^^ agreed...and an also, actually a BIG also was that you couldn't buy one,
they were made for the Honda DH team so you couldn't click to Jenson USA and order one---plus $12,000 for a frame was kinda high


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

fatcat said:


> ^^^^^^ agreed...and an also, actually a BIG also was that you couldn't buy one,
> they were made for the Honda DH team so you couldn't click to Jenson USA and order one---plus $12,000 for a frame was kinda high


It's heavy like a beast tipping the scale at over 40lbs and not much title under its belt only a few world championship wins. I'd consider hard about choosing it over jeep full suspension.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Like sands through the hour-glass, so are the day's of our lives.

I'm waiting.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Some of you were played...again.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

....


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

It's like watching dog racing, where the fake rabbit runs around the track,
and the pooches follow. But they never catch it.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

i dont even know whos winning



fatcat said:


> ^^^^^^ agreed...and an also, actually a BIG also was that you couldn't buy one,
> they were made for the Honda DH team so you couldn't click to Jenson USA and order one---plus $12,000 for a frame was kinda high





mimi1885 said:


> It's heavy like a beast tipping the scale at over 40lbs and not much title under its belt only a few world championship wins. I'd consider hard about choosing it over jeep full suspension.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Nick_Knipp said:


> nah it will happen. I myself am a mechanic with CAD experience and will be taking welding/machining classes soon.\
> 
> frames are made of metal, its hard to bend a good metal frame. besides by the time im done with it i may be 170lbs.
> 
> ...


You're on your own, then, mister know-it-all. The people here trying to HELP you are right.

But you go ahead and build your steel turd. What I know is, you won't be bringing it to me for repairs, THANKFULLY.

Your comparisons between things like bikes and rocket engines, nearly unbreakable steel frames, and the like, tell me how mentally bereft you are.

Maybe this project will keep you out of others' hair for an extended time......


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

mbmb65 said:


> Some of you were played...again.


More important than your "sage"ing, is the fact you seem to ignore.

Some of us are playing.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

bigpedaler said:


> You're on your own, then, mister know-it-all. The people here trying to HELP you are right.
> 
> But you go ahead and build your steel turd. What I know is, you won't be bringing it to me for repairs, THANKFULLY.
> 
> ...


This threads really going off track quickly

how about focusing on how to improve what i already have sitting in the garage now. I'm on a limited budget, and I have a frame already. so what if it breaks, I'll fix it. and if you're telling me that it cant be fixed, please leave the thread. in other words, you're not helping.

as a kid ive riden several different bikes and never damaged a frame once. and I rode hard, thru woods, jumping ramps, even got hit by a car on my Mongoose, the frame was still in one piece. so thats the least of my worries honestly. I was a big kid too, I didnt give a **** about them, they were just toys to me at that time.

so that was years ago, now im older and more relaxed, im not gonna be jumping ramps. breaking the frame I got would take some abuse, and Im pretty sure a simple, 10mph (99.8% pavement) ride to college isn't abuse.

So guys, forget whats on pages 1-6. I'd be glad to hear suggestions but no I do not want a trek, or any of these mid/high end bikes. Thats just 8-9 months worth of Ducati gas. I have a frame, I'll be putting it together if I have the free time at the shop tomorrow. then alls left is the components.

I'll stop trying to one-up some of y'all, okay? what y'all say? Lets just get this bike finished


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> This threads really going off track quickly
> 
> how about focusing on how to improve what i already have sitting in the garage now.


Destroy it, with fire.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*And...*



AZ.MTNS said:


> Destroy it, with fire.


And bullets. And then pee on it. And then burn it again.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like the wabbit finally did get caught.


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

While I am a guy who is building his own boom box (because I can and I like nice sound), I vote loudly NOOOO on this build. Sorry, but the shiny paint disguises a poor design frame that is not made to fit modern components for upgrading if you need to, and by the time you get it working 1/2 way decent you will have more time/money (isn't it nearly the same thing when you think about it?) than advisable.

A used bike with a great frame - Hard tail for budget minded - would give much more of a foundation. Building a bike on that frame would be like trying to make a RV from a toyota tercel running gear. With enough money and parts it could be done, but it will be slow and poor driving.

I got a used FS frame for about $300 and I have an older one that would fit you I'd sell for $130 shipped just to get rid of it. Or look on the forum classifieds and ebay. CList.

I'm cheap myself, or thrifty as some say. My old bike is '93. My newer bike is like a 01. New frame is like an '07. but the cheap Nashbar bike I bought back in '88 was always breaking and going out of adjustment and was a pile to ride. The '93 cannondale rides forever between tunes, a solid foundation is worth it. You don't have to spend a lot dude. But I'd forget going this route if you have modify the frame for gosh sakes.

The snow bikes look pretty nice, with a lot of upgraded parts.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

This thread is fantastic. Carry on, kids. :thumbsup:


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

dirkdaddy said:


> While I am a guy who is building his own boom box (because I can and I like nice sound)


Since this thread has already gone to hell, here's my 'home made' boom box. 2 Denon 5500's, a Numark mixer and Dj Cake. Actually I dj on the side. Still say STOP THE BUILD!


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Agwan said:


> More important than your "sage"ing, is the fact you seem to ignore.
> 
> Some of us are playing.


Sarcasm is a tricky game indeed.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Dj Kitty Vittles!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

fatcat said:


> That Honda bike (like most but not all bikes named after cars and trucks--sorry jeep lovers)
> really down graded themselves by letting something like that get into the market place.
> My friends who own Honda dirt bikes think that bike was a disgusting and horrible
> thing that Honda allowed them to do. Place the name on a POS $200 throw away.
> ...


It's ironic, because Newcastle Brown Ale is considered to be at the same level, in Newcastle, as Keystone is in the US..... I've never understood what people like about Newkie.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Same goes for Stella; it's like French piss water but over here they charge a premium. Go figure.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

monzie said:


> Same goes for Stella; it's like French piss water but over here they charge a premium. Go figure.


Stella Artoiter. Blegh.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

sean salach said:


> It's ironic, because Newcastle Brown Ale is considered to be at the same level, in Newcastle, as Keystone is in the US..... I've never understood what people like about Newkie.


That's because Eewcastle is made over at England. And to some people that makes it good by default. I mean it is imported, man!


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hows about Corona? Really? People like that sh!t?


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

So Mr. Knipp, how do you feel about imported beer's?
I figure we might as well ask you, it's your show.
Come on, the suspense is killing me.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

mbmb65 said:


> Hows about Corona? Really? People like that sh!t?


Corona is merely a delivery vehicle for lime juice.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Nick_Kipp, keep the updates coming, one of the more intersting threads i have seen around here in a while. 

I was getting board of all the "29er vs 26er talk" and the "what bike can i get for $$$" this is a thread Gem!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

this thread is like driving past a fatal traffic accident. you know it's a disaster, but you can't help but rubberneck as you creep on by wondering what happened to cause this.

OP - pics or it didn't happen. you need to post frequent photo updates of your progress.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

NateHawk said:


> OP - pics or it didn't happen. you need to post frequent photo updates of your progress.


Yes! I want a picture of every step of this train-wreck.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

AndyN said:


> Corona is merely a delivery vehicle for lime juice.


I'm inclined to just leave the corona out of the equation.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Glad to see everybodys having fun. Y'all cyclists can throw some weird parties.. :skep:

here are the updates..

Disassembly
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/557040_393732593978471_100000252018401_1462702_1310828699_n.jpg

working on shocks
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/549910_393732853978445_100000252018401_1462703_1828576640_n.jpg

added grease to springs, and cleaned the inside of the tubing. 
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/524495_393733167311747_100000252018401_1462704_1823184979_n.jpg

shocks done
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/538676_393733377311726_100000252018401_1462705_1204447923_n.jpg

added grease to bearings for the front steering
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/547684_393734263978304_100000252018401_1462706_1385860032_n.jpg

front suspension done
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/549052_393734420644955_100000252018401_1462708_400499940_n.jpg

removing cranks and sprockets.
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/548065_393734573978273_100000252018401_1462709_540437342_n.jpg

added grease to crankshaft
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/533966_393734727311591_100000252018401_1462710_1829276910_n.jpg

completed 26" Jeep bike frame/suspension with wheels, will paint rear later
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/540452_393734967311567_100000252018401_1462711_65841968_n.jpg

and finally, a REAL BIKE
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/460998_393735467311517_100000252018401_1462712_1211788169_o.jpg

alls thats left is the components, which would cost me around 200-300 bucks. thats brand new mid grade parts. better than the broken cheap-ass parts that were on it yesterday.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

What new Parts? you just took apart everything and lubed it.

Oh yea, Ducs are high maintenance piles, looks nice though


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I gotta ask, how much space is between the bottom of
the seat tube, and the top of the rear triangle?


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

loudviking said:


> i gotta ask, how much space is between the bottom of
> the seat tube, and the top of the rear triangle?


3/4"


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I gotta answer: a tenth of an inch. Don't worry though. They're offset so they don't bang into each other.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

What's the Brass to Gold exchange rate these days? I may want to get some shiny for myself.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Guerdonian said:


> You know whats funny about this thread. So far the most advice we have given this guy is "buy a better bike" and he is still going for it. Gotta give him cred for that. He probably is a good representation of majority of "bike riders" (notice i didn't say cyclists) out there, only this one is getting his hands dirty.
> 
> Though i may still think this is a train wreck, but if it turns out NickK isn't a troll, he sure has some internet Brass.


I agree, I'm just " Riding the Storm Out"


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

You know whats funny about this thread. So far the most advice we have given this guy is "buy a better bike" and he is still going for it. Gotta give him cred for that. He probably is a good representation of majority of "bike riders" (notice i didn't say cyclists) out there, only this one is getting his hands dirty.

Though i may still think this is a train wreck, but if it turns out NickK isn't a troll, he sure has some internet Brass.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I doubt you will be able to purchase all of the components you need for a mere $20 bucks. I have mid range parts on my bike and just one shifter almost cost $20 bucks.

By the way after you sit on that bike the rear triangle will touch the seat mast so having rear suspension is useless.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> completed 26" Jeep bike, will paint rear later if I feel like it
> https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/N_Knipp/Facebook/*******%20Jeep%20Bike%20build/540452_393734967311567_100000252018401_1462711_65841968_n.jpg
> \


Completed?!? Not until I see a reflector on that rear wheel.....and perhaps a handlebar.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Admit it, your dumb-struck


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, you have attained the summit of mediocrity, what now?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Let's see the final product....


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> completed 26" Jeep bike, will paint rear later if I feel like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I think I see some problems with this bike actually working.

call me crazy.

next - ride vids when completed.

preferably riding through the whole forrest taking some sweet jumps.

but make sure your skoors are on tight. would hate for a wheel to fall off.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

So in five days you have taken apart a 100.00 bike, greased it, painted the rear swing arm.
Materials cost, grease ya probably have some laying around so no cost, paint? didnt go all out on the color so IM going with nothing there too, your time? mmm probably two days worth of work, lets say 16 hrs, and assuming your time is worth 15.00 an hour you have just cost yourself 240.00 with what accomplished exactly?


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Blurr said:


> What new Parts? you just took apart everything and lubed it.
> 
> Oh yea, Ducs are high maintenance piles, looks nice though


had u looked carefully u'd see i switched the rear triangle and the front shock to fit 26s. 
and actually no, Ducatis are lower maintenance than most other sportbikes. Thanks fro the compliment though 



monzie said:


> I gotta answer: a tenth of an inch. Don't worry though. They're offset so they don't bang into each other.


they didnt, My 315lb friend sat on it, i was still able to get my good finger between the frames.



Guerdonian said:


> You know whats funny about this thread. So far the most advice we have given this guy is "buy a better bike" and he is still going for it. Gotta give him cred for that. He probably is a good representation of majority of "bike riders" (notice i didn't say cyclists) out there, only this one is getting his hands dirty.
> 
> Though i may still think this is a train wreck, but if it turns out NickK isn't a troll, he sure has some internet Brass.


you know i wouldnt buy a better bike, im stubborn i admit it, But i enjoy working with my hands. and I can actually say I built my own bike when I go cycling.



Kona0197 said:


> I doubt you will be able to purchase all of the components you need for a mere $20 bucks. I have mid range parts on my bike and just one shifter almost cost $20 bucks.
> 
> By the way after you sit on that bike the rear triangle will touch the seat mast so having rear suspension is useless.


its not gonna be 20 bucks, itll be around 300 bucks, but the good thing is, I can buy parts one at a time. instead of paying 450 at one time for another bike. and no the rear suspension is still good.



crazy03 said:


> Completed?!? Not until I see a reflector on that rear wheel.....and perhaps a handlebar.


u know, since i got hit before on my right side I think ill get the rear deflector on there. I probably have it laying around at the other house. I already have the handlebar, I'm just gonna get a new stem first before putting it on.



Hutch3637 said:


> ...


Ducatis arent that expensive



NateHawk said:


> I think I see some problems with this bike actually working.
> 
> call me crazy.
> 
> ...


like hell i will, I'm gonna baby it, just a simple ride to college. you go ahead and abuse your bike if you want.



Blurr said:


> So in five days you have taken apart a 100.00 bike, greased it, painted the rear swing arm.
> Materials cost, grease ya probably have some laying around so no cost, paint? didnt go all out on the color so IM going with nothing there too, your time? mmm probably two days worth of work, lets say 16 hrs, and assuming your time is worth 15.00 an hour you have just cost yourself 240.00 with what accomplished exactly?


Have you never had a project of your own for fun? probably not..

some people have hobbies that they actually spend a lot of money on, like biking.

My hobby is working with my hands on mechanical things. like cars, motorcycles, small engines, boats, bikes, home equipment, u name it.

have some patience people, I know its not done. Dont go jumping to conclusions just yet.

besides the bike store may have to order fitting parts.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Nick_Knipp said:


> have some patience people, I know its not done. Dont go jumping to conclusions just yet.


If you are indeed serious about this project, I applaud your efforts.

If you are just trolling, I applaud your efforts.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Nick, I found you on-line and there's strong evidence you're a real (and normal) person. But, I gotta ask...

Did someone on here put you up to this? It honestly doesn't make sense...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> its not gonna be 20 bucks, itll be around 300 bucks, but the good thing is, I can buy parts one at a time. instead of paying 450 at one time for another bike. and no the rear suspension is still good.


You do understand that between the money you are spending on parts and time you are spending on this project that can be considered monetary income if you were working that you could have bought a bike like mine or one better?


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

marpilli said:


> Nick, I found you on-line and there's strong evidence you're a real (and normal) person. But, I gotta ask...
> 
> Did someone on here put you up to this? It honestly doesn't make sense...


No I decided to do this



Kona0197 said:


> You do understand that between the money you are spending on parts and time you are spending on this project that can be considered monetary income if you were working that you could have bought a bike like mine or one better?


How many times do I have to explain it to this forum? Ill say it one last time.

I DO NOT want to BUY A BIKE
I'd rather build one!

I build/modify my own things damn it. The ducati, both Jeeps, my computer, stereos, etc etc are all modified. Thats just what I do, im not some damn yankee that shows off their expensive bikes for credit. I'd rather build it so I can have a story and a good discussion with others. Plus get more experience on mechanicals.

"where did you get ur bike?"

"oh i got it at the bike store for 700 bucks"
"oh okay"
OR
"I built it"
"awesome!"

the next bike Im gonna buy is gonna be this one! not some cycle equipment.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> I DO NOT want to BUY A BIKE
> I'd rather build one!


Simple enough. Than just start with a frame that isn't from a department store.

By the way when people ask me where I bought my bike and i tell them at my local LBS they don't just reply with "Oh, OK". They want to know about the LBS and how the service was. I've very rarely had people ask where my bike was purchased at.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Kona0197 said:


> Simple enough. Than just start with a frame that isn't from a department store.


department store or bike store frames dont matter to me, as long as its functional, and it is.
I like this frame anyways, it reminds me of my old bikes I had back then.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> department store or bike store frames dont matter to me


It will after you break that frame you have in two after your first ride.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Kona0197 said:


> It will after you break that frame you have in two after your first ride.





Nick_Knipp said:


> as a kid ive riden several different bikes and never damaged a frame once. and I rode hard, thru woods, jumping ramps, even got hit by a car on my Mongoose, the frame was still in one piece. so thats the least of my worries honestly. I was a big kid too, I didnt give a **** about them, they were just toys to me at that time.
> 
> so that was years ago, now im older and more relaxed, im not gonna be jumping ramps. breaking the frame I got would take some abuse, and Im pretty sure a simple, 10mph (99.8% pavement) ride to college isn't abuse.


This pretty much says it. If it DOES break, I'll weld it back together. at least its made of metal cause I know carbon fiber/fiberglass cant be welded. 
https://www.instructables.com/image/F6PYA7O3RIEWZM4PAV/When-Carbon-Fiber-Bikes-Break.jpg


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Do you all realize how absolutely hilarious this thread is, I mean come on, we all
keep checking it, like we are expecting something to change. I have to say i am
really starting to like this guy, he's got maybe 1/4 of the site visiting and waiting
on what he does next, and we are waiting around with a bag of popcorn, waiting
for the REALLY scary parts. I should plus rep him.


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> It will after you break that frame you have in two after your first ride.


OP is not going to ride it on trails, that is abusing the bike. His POS should last for awhile.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> This pretty much says it. If it DOES break


Not a question of if it will break, just a matter of when. That's what happens to department store bikes when ridden really hard, no matter the terrain. Better invest in some health care insurance before you ride it.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Loudviking said:


> Do you all realize how absolutely hilarious this thread is, I mean come on, we all
> keep checking it, like we are expecting something to change. I have to say i am
> really starting to like this guy, he's got maybe 1/4 of the site visiting and waiting
> on what he does next, and we are waiting around with a bag of popcorn, waiting
> for the REALLY scary parts. I should plus rep him.


 I know it..



Kona0197 said:


> Not a question of if it will break, just a matter of when. That's what happens to department store bikes when ridden really hard, no matter the terrain. Better invest in some health care insurance before you ride it.


when it breaks? I have no idea, but itll be fixed. metal frames can be reused several times. fiber frames are one time only, and pricey. and they do break at some point.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> I know it..
> 
> when it breaks? I have no idea, but itll be fixed. metal frames can be reused several times. fiber frames are one time only, and pricey. and they do break at some point.
> 
> health care.. ur talking to a guy who goes 150mph in sandals, shorts and no shirt. ofc i wore a DOT helmet.. not to brag but im pretty solid, thanks to my young days!


Carbon frames can indeed be repaired. As far as welding your frame when it breaks, you can but it will fail.

Bragging about not wearing the proper safety gear just proves that Darwin was right.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

OP - 

do me a favor, remove the shock and move the rear swingarm through its range of travel. if it makes contact ANYWHERE except at the shock mounts, you have a problem. and you are endangering your life if you ride it.

and this is what it boils down to. you are making a complete fool of yourself thinking you can turn this pile of scrap metal into a functional bicycle that fits you.

a lot of us here have built ourselves bikes from a pile of parts. sure, it's a lot of fun. what you're doing...I don't know what you're doing. putting random parts on a 24" frame that cannot fit you.

one thing's for sure, you won't have to worry about putting a lock on this monster.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> OP -
> 
> do me a favor, remove the shock and move the rear swingarm through its range of travel. if it makes contact ANYWHERE except at the shock mounts, you have a problem.


I'll think of a way, but it wont be easy


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> health care.. ur talking to a guy who goes 150mph in sandals, shorts and no shirt. ofc i wore a DOT helmet.. not to brag but im pretty solid, thanks to my young days!


I was just sitting on the side watching this train wreck of a "build"/thread, but i have to chime in on this note.... Who voluntarily discloses how stupid they are on a daily basis???? oh wait, forgot the thread im in.

People went from desperately trying to help you (which i was going to) to just asking you to film the inevitable circus show of a wreck this turns out to be, and i am in their same boat now.

1. Jeep does not make bikes. Its a royal piece of **** shaped like a bicycle with jeep stickers.

2. Nobody cares about your motorcycle.

3. Its impressive that someone can say "im pretty solid" in regards to crashing a motorcycle, bike, or anything... :thumbsup:

Edit: I dont want this to look like im calling you stupid BUT... your logic says "i ride a motorcycle recklessly, therefore i cannot be injured"
Do you see how that looks?


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

shenny88 said:


> I was just sitting on the side watching this train wreck of a "build"/thread, but i have to chime in on this note.... Who voluntarily discloses how stupid they are on a daily basis???? oh wait, forgot the thread im in.
> 
> People went from desperately trying to help you (which i was going to) to just asking you to film the inevitable circus show of a wreck this turns out to be, and i am in their same boat now.
> 
> ...


dont care if it breaks, dont care if i crash, Ill live to fix the bike. 
some of you have fear imprinted in ur head, get over it. we live in a dangerous world now anyways. 
im young and like to have fun in my own way, maybe when im older ill settle down


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

this thread is FULL OF LOL.
good luck building a turd


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> had u looked carefully u'd see i switched the rear triangle and the front shock to fit 26s.
> and actually no, Ducatis are lower maintenance than most other sportbikes. Thanks fro the compliment though


 False your duc has accentuating valves which means they have to be adjusted every 2000 miles, meanwhile first valve check on my zx6r is 24000 miles and 18000 there after.
Most bikes first valve adjust/check is 18k.

But ya, ducs look nice, nothing I am personally interested in, but if it turns your crank go for it.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Blurr said:


> False your duc has accentuating valves which means they have to be adjusted every 2000 miles, meanwhile first valve check on my zx6r is 24000 miles and 18000 there after.
> Most bikes first valve adjust/check is 18k.
> 
> But ya, ducs look nice, nothing I am personally interested in, but if it turns your crank go for it.


theyre desmodromic valves, which can be checked and adjusted at 7500 miles, so far its almost 15k miles and no sign of offset. ive checked.. they arent hard to work on either.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Posted from surly blog

Some answers to just about any bike forum post I’ve ever read
Thursday, June 16, 2011

posted by Skip Bernet

If you think your bike looks good, it does.

If you like the way your bike rides, it’s an awesome bike.

You don’t need to spend a million dollars to have a great bike, but if you do spend a million dollars and know what you want you’ll probably also have a great bike.

Yes, you can tour on your bike – whatever it is.

Yes, you can race on your bike – whatever it is.

Yes, you can commute on your bike – whatever it is.

26” wheels or 29” or 650b or 700c or 24” or 20” or whatever – yes, that wheel size is rad and you’ll probably get where you’re going.

Disc brakes, cantis, v-brakes, and road calipers all do a great job of stopping a bike when they’re working and adjusted.

No paint job makes everyone happy.

Yes, you can put a rack on that. Get some p-clamps if there are no mounts.

Steel is a great material for making bike frames - so is aluminum, carbon fiber, and titanium.

You can have your saddle at whatever angle makes you happy.

Your handlebars can be lower than your saddle, even with your saddle, or higher than your saddle. Whichever way you like it is right.

Being shuttled up a downhill run does not make you a weak person, nor does choosing not to fly off of a 10 foot drop.

Bike frames made overseas can be super cool. Bike frames made in the USA can be super cool.

Hey, tattooed and pierced long shorts wearin flat brim hat red bull drinkin white Oakley sportin rad person on your full suspension big hit bike – nice work out there.

Hey, little round glasses pocket protector collared shirt skid lid rear view mirror sandal wearing schwalbe marathon running pletscher two-leg kickstand tourist – good job.

Hey, shaved leg skinny as hell super duper tan line hear rate monitor checking power tap train in the basement all winter super loud lycra kit million dollar wheels racer – keep it up.

The more you ride your bike, the less your ass will hurt.

The following short answers are good answers, but not the only ones for the question asked – 29”, Brooks, lugged, disc brake, steel, Campagnolo, helmet, custom, Rohloff, NJS, carbon, 31.8, clipless, porteur.

No bike does everything perfectly. In fact, no bike does anything until someone gets on it to ride.

Sometimes, recumbent bikes are ok.

Your bikeshop is not trying to screw you. They’re trying to stay open.

Buying things off of the internet is great, except when it sucks.

Some people know more about bikes than you do. Other people know less.

Maybe the person you waved at while you were out riding didn’t see you wave at them.

It sucks to be harassed by *******s in cars while you’re on a bike. It also sucks to drive behind *******s on bikes.

Did you build that yourself? Awesome. Did you buy that? Cool.

Wheelies are the best trick ever invented. That’s just a fact.

Which is better, riding long miles, or hanging out under a bridge doing tricks? Yes.

Yes, you can break your collar bone riding a bike like that.

Stopping at stop signs is probably a good idea.

Driving with your bikes on top of your car to get to a dirt trail isn’t ideal, but for most people it’s necessary.

If your bike has couplers, or if you have a spendy bike case, or if you pay a shop to pack your bike, or if you have a folding bike, shipping a bike is still a pain in the ass for everyone involved.

That dent in your frame is probably ok, but maybe it’s not. You should get it looked at.

Touch up paint always looks like ****. Often it looks worse than the scratch.

A pristine bike free of dirt, scratches, and wear marks makes me sort of sad.

A bike that’s been chained to the same tree for three years caked with rust and missing parts makes me sad too.

Bikes purchased at Wal-mart, Target, Costco, or K-mart are generally not the best bang for your buck.

Toe overlap is not the end of the world, unless you crash and die – then it is.

Sometimes parts break. Sometimes you crash. Sometimes it’s your fault.

Yes, you can buy a bike without riding it first. It would be nice to ride it first, but it’s not a deal breaker not to.

Ownership of a truing stand does not a wheel builder make.

32 spokes, 48 spokes, 24 spokes, three spokes? Sure.

Single speed bikes are rad. Bikes with derailleurs and cassettes are sexy. Belt drive internal gear bikes work great too.

Columbus, TruTemper, Reynolds, Ishiwata, or no brand? I’d ride it.

Tubeless tires are pretty cool. So are tubes.

The moral of RAGBRAI is that families and drunken boobs can have fun on the same route, just maybe at different times of day.

Riding by yourself kicks ass. You might also try riding with a group.

Really fast people are frustrating, but they make you faster. When you get faster, you might frustrate someone else.

Stopping can be as much fun as riding.

Lots of people worked their asses off to build whatever you’re riding on. You should thank them.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Nick_Knipp said:


> im not some damn yankee that shows off their expensive bikes for credit.


Boom! Now you're talking, Nick. I hate the Yankees too, though it scares me that the Sox still don't know who's gonna play short this year or fill out the starting rotation.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Go Boston! woooo!! Stankees suck!!!! 

Anyways. You can do it, Nick. Show the controlling and opinion pushers who's in control.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> theyre desmodromic valves, which can be checked and adjusted at 7500 miles, so far its almost 15k miles and no sign of offset. ive checked.. they arent hard to work on either.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> theyre desmodromic valves, which can be checked and adjusted at 7500 miles, so far its almost 15k miles and no sign of offset. ive checked.. they arent hard to work on either.


So by your own words you adjust/check them three times to my one, yea, sounds lower maintenance to me.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Blurr said:


> So by your own words you adjust/check them three times to my one, yea, sounds lower maintenance to me.
> 
> View attachment 684799


Easy bud, i aint going againt ur 'saki aint I?
Each is their own, i like to ride with anyone, even harley forums welcomes us.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Dude......150mph shorts, sandals, and no shirt on the Duc?

You've not had a hard wreck on the bike yet have you? Hopefully you'll change your mind before its too late. Ever had to help the EMT's load a downed rider into a backboard and into an ambulance? If not, trust me it sucks to package someone into an ambulance that you were just riding with.

ATGATT: All The Gear All The Time.

Deal's Gap carnage below. The blue ZX-10R was my buddy Andrew's:









The yellow Gixxer 600 belonged to an unknown rider who joined our group and who I later helped rescue. Due to a dip in the road hidden by a blind corner he lost the bike and was thrown from the bike into a tree. No idea how fast he was going.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Spec7 said:


> Dude......150mph shorts, sandals, and no shirt on the Duc?
> 
> You've not had a hard wreck on the bike yet have you? Hopefully you'll change your mind before its too late. Ever had to help the EMT's load a downed rider into a backboard and into an ambulance? If not, trust me it sucks to package someone into an ambulance that you were just riding with.
> 
> ...


Yeah i was going to a party at the lake.

We know the risks, and were prepared for them. I even have a jacket in the garage for riding, gloves are shipped already, and i usually ride wearing pants and boots.

When a situation like that ever happens we'll know what to do. This towns pretty motorcycle friendly anyways since alot of bikers work on base.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

dirkdaddy said:


> The snow bikes look pretty nice, with a lot of upgraded parts.


Yeah, XTR cranks really helps with winter climbs


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

David C said:


> Yeah, XTR cranks really helps with winter climbs


speaking of cranks, would they come in different lengths? and would that interfere with steering? I'd probably get a new pair since the one I have dont look too good.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

You can get cranksets from 80mm long to 200 if you want. However 170 and 175 are the most commons. Shorter arms makes for faster accelerations while longer arms will give you higher top speed.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

David C said:


> You can get cranksets from 80mm long to 200 if you want. However 170 and 175 are the most commons. Shorter arms makes for faster accelerations while longer arms will give you higher top speed.


the ones I have came off the 24" teenager bike, so those might be short. Ill look into the 2 sizes, hope they fit 6' adults.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Removed the shock yet? It's only 2 bolts


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

carbonal.jason said:


> :thumbsup: nice bikes, the buid cost $400 for 2 bikes?  a little bit expensive.


Well throw $150 for suspension need already ($300 MSRP), decent drivetrain, wheels, and a bunch of other parts. I'm using the same fork and shock for both bikes since I only use the winter bike for winter and trial bike the rest of the year. Then I had to get a rear disc wheel, rear BB7, cables and housing, etc... I don't think that $400 for those two bikes is very expensive. Heck, this guy here is spending way more for a single bike that won't even compare to my two builds...


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> Removed the shock yet? It's only 2 bolts


yes, jump to page 8, post #182, and view pictures 2-4.


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

Since you already hijacked the thread...Cool DJ! LOL I am old school and have never really heard of those things but just read a bit about them, sounds interesting! I'm using a 12v Lepai 2020A+ amp, a tiny little box with a tripath chip in it, very efficient and fantastic sound. Less than $30 delivered. I had a new in box set of JBL GTO 6x9 coaxials in my closet I found from '96 (should clean out more I know!) and no car that fit them anymore, so I'm making boombox with removable speakers from birch plywood. I've been running the amp at the shop for tunes with steel ratshack bookshelf speakers with 4" woofers and this makes them sound amazing. Can't wait but also have to do a bunch of other things including taxes...


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

Some guys make some cool bikes for our art car parade here in Houston, They weld two frames so the cranks are in the middle, cut out one crank and have it really elevated, very tall bike. Looks cool and gets attention from basically bikes people throw away.


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

To the OP. Good luck and it might be fun. I know when you are done you'll want to talk about it. 

I just hope I'm not on the barstool next to you when you start babbling about all the issues you had to overcome and all. I'm not a bike gloat type of guy but realist and this seems like a terrible idea. On second thought, its more about his desire to weld some stuff in the shop than anything, and actually I can respect that. Anyone seen barstool racers? How dumb is that? I also race in these $500 car races and some people come up with wacky ideas like a twin engined MR2 (had MR2 rear with a corolla front or something like that), an aircraft radial engine adapted for a car, a chevy v6 truck engine in a old Opel, a toyota truck with dual rear axles, etc. Sometimes its just "Because" and if you have to ask you don't understand. So who are we to get in someone's way? I remember in Animal house they say "Now we could do it with conventional weapons, but that could take years and cost millions of lives. No, I think we have to go all out. I think that this situation absolutely requires a really futile and stupid gesture be done on somebody's part."


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

dirkdaddy said:


> To the OP. Good luck and it might be fun. I know when you are done you'll want to talk about it.
> 
> I just hope I'm not on the barstool next to you when you start babbling about all the issues you had to overcome and all. I'm not a bike gloat type of guy but realist and this seems like a terrible idea. On second thought, its more about his desire to weld some stuff in the shop than anything, and actually I can respect that. Anyone seen barstool racers? How dumb is that? I also race in these $500 car races and some people come up with wacky ideas like a twin engined MR2 (had MR2 rear with a corolla front or something like that), an aircraft radial engine adapted for a car, a chevy v6 truck engine in a old Opel, a toyota truck with dual rear axles, etc. Sometimes its just "Because" and if you have to ask you don't understand. So who are we to get in someone's way? I remember in Animal house they say "Now we could do it with conventional weapons, but that could take years and cost millions of lives. No, I think we have to go all out. I think that this situation absolutely requires a really futile and stupid gesture be done on somebody's part."


Im pretty sure you're missing my point. I dont blab about my projects like youre describing.

Noticed i havent talked in depth about my other projects in this thread?

edit: thank you for the goodluck.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nick_Knipp said:


> yes, jump to page 8, post #182, and view pictures 2-4.





myself said:


> do me a favor, remove the shock and move the rear swingarm through its range of travel. if it makes contact ANYWHERE except at the shock mounts, you have a problem. and you are endangering your life if you ride it.


This is what I was referring to. Have you done this yet?


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> This is what I was referring to. Have you done this yet?


oh the rear shock? yes Ive checked, im not too worried about it either since the shock holds pretty good. that shock came off a larger bike, its not the same one for the 24" teenager bike.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nick_Knipp said:


> oh the rear shock? yes Ive checked, im not too worried about it either since the shock holds pretty good. that shock came off a larger bike, its not the same one for the 24" teenager bike.


That's why Nate asked you if the rear shock makes any contact to any other parts of the frame, if it does it would spell disastrous regardless of how invincible you think you are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

mimi1885 said:


> That's why Nate asked you if the rear shock makes any contact to any other parts of the frame, if it does it would spell disastrous regardless of how invincible you think you are.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll check again, and Ill ask my friends 440lb husband to sit on it(as long as he doesnt ruin the seat..) to see if theres still clearance.

if it shows signs of sagging ill replace it. even car suspensions sag at some point.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Next - 18 Speed Bike Review - YouTube
.
Nick's review of his last project.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

99mikegt said:


> Next - 18 Speed Bike Review - YouTube
> .
> Nick's review of his last project.


what 'last' project?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nick_Knipp said:


> I'll check again, and Ill ask my friends 440lb husband to sit on it(as long as he doesnt ruin the seat..) to see if theres still clearance.
> 
> if it shows signs of sagging ill replace it. even car suspensions sag at some point.


bike suspension is SUPPOSED to sag. typically 25% of total travel should be taken up by sag. If you get no sag from the shock, it's shot. If your 440lb friend can't even make it sag, you have yourself a hardtail and have wasted a bunch of time.

it already sounds like the shock is shot, anyway, which is why I asked you to remove it and move the swingarm through its full travel. and preferably to record that on video, but definitely post pics if you cannot do video.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nick_Knipp said:


> what 'last' project?


He's just janking your chain...

For what it's worth, I think it's an intresting proyect. I don't know where you expect to ride your bike, it would be interesting to know how it performs. Personally, I think that the ride quality would be poor, but however, it's good to try something by yourself if that's what you want. I don't see it's a bad proyect, as far as I see, you're not putting big money into the bike, and the time you spent working in the bike is your time, for a hobby.

So keep us posted.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nick_Knipp said:


> I'll check again, and Ill ask my friends 440lb husband to sit on it(as long as he doesnt ruin the seat..) to see if theres still clearance.
> 
> if it shows signs of sagging ill replace it. even car suspensions sag at some point.


:skep: Sagging? bike's suspension suppose to sag. Check your terminology.

A 150 rider can put as much as 3-4 times the load on the bike if not more, why do you think that the companies overbuilt their frame for your safety.

I'm quite certain when Nate asked you the question it's not only for your safety but for others that you share the road and trail with, life would be just wonderful if you are the only getting hurt when your bike bike fail while being capture on camera, somehow that's not how it work.

Do us all the favor and tone it down a bit, my ultimate wish is that you don't ride MTB period because you have proven that only your logic counts and it unfortunately, fail badly.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Why don't you just build your own frame, instead of using that massived POS, you could even copy it, since your a master welder, just use better metal. Then you could shut all of us up, especially the really annoying ones, like yourself and Kona and all the others that are acually taking you serious


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nick_Knipp said:


> I'll check again, and Ill ask my friends 440lb husband to sit on it(as long as he doesnt ruin the seat..) to see if theres still clearance.
> 
> if it shows signs of sagging ill replace it. even car suspensions sag at some point.


Trying to be constructive, you don't need your friends husband to test it. Actually, what I think that they are trying for you to check is if the rear triangle would hit the frame when compressing. I don't know if you can remove the spring from the shock, but if you can, do it, and then cycle the rear through it's travel and see if it hits anything.

Regarding sag, bike suspension should have around 20 to 30% sag to work correctly. This sag is with your weight. If you don't sag it enough, or you oversag it (whatever it's called) then you need another spring.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

This thread is so funny. I check on it several times throughout the day. I thought he was serious at first. I tried to give him some advice to the best of my knowledge Then i thought naaa, he cant be serious. Then a few pages later I gave up all hope that he was kidding around.The fact that we're now up to 10+ pages amazes me. 

You're going to break your neck on that POS. Save your money, time, and whats left of your dignity. 
You came to a MTB forum, where we all discuss REAL bikes, and give real, honest, and for the most part credible opinions and advice. Unless you plan on riding the thing in circles around your cul-de-sac, I'd suggest you heed the advice given to you here and stop this nonsense build.

Either that, or at least post some damn pictures of your progress for god sakes...:cornut:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Why don't you just build your own frame, instead of using that massived POS, you could even copy it, since your a master welder, just use better metal. Then you could shut all of us up, especially the really annoying ones, like yourself and Kona and all the others that are acually taking you serious


Sorry, it was not my intent to be annoying.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

This whole thread is a blackhole.

The sheer awesomeness keeps sucking me in and the inevitable horror of what is to come is intriguing. I can't not watch.

I love it. Can we make it a sticky for the summer?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nick_Knipp said:


> No I decided to do this
> 
> How many times do I have to explain it to this forum? Ill say it one last time.
> 
> ...


The ducati looks pretty cool, but I don't know about motorcycles.

However, some things are good to build yourself, some aren't.

On your computer, did you build your OS? Did you created NickOffice? I think that you should look into what things or componentes are better to buy and which to build. Personally, I think that first you should try building a bike by selecting a complete frame and parts, and then decide to modify the frame. That way you would know what works and what doesn't.

And have realistic expectations on your project. One, unless is a very close friend of yours or outside the cycling area, no one is going to ask you where you got your frame, it doesn't have enough to get attention. I don't think that it needs, but just don't expect people to be awed by the bike. Mostly us which are looking at the project and argued about it.

Also, the bike will likely not be a very good handling bike, the frame geometry (which likely wasn't the best) went off the charts by the modifications you did. And if you like to weld, it's likely you'll get to practice it often with this bike.

Also, consider that in cycling, usually more expensive stuff last longer, it's not just bling factor (although it's still there).


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

this is pretty damn spectacular


----------



## Bootlegfab (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm all for building your own stuff. I grew up cobbling together bikes from things people left laying around at the local LBS. Hell I even built my own BMW frame when I was 16 ( was heavy but I learned quite a bit). I guess the issue here is this is a forum that is 99.5% about mid to high end bikes. People here take their bikes and riding seriously as do I. I applaud your (nick) desire to try to innovate and get your hands dirty. Lord knows my dad has flipped out over some of my projects over the years. I say all that to say this...despite some of the razzing that's been given here...NOONE wants to see you get hurt or hurt someone else. If you wanna weld up/cobble together a heavy and probably clunky bike then go ahead. I totally understand not having $$$$$$ to blow on high end stuff. I'm honestly interested in the end result and what you learned from it all. Just don't do it at the risk of your safety or someone else's safety. Btw...nice Duc.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm still taking amusement for the "I wanna build my own bike" and "Screw bike shops! I AM TO MANLY TO JUST BUY SOMETHING!"

because I built my own bike. not from a wreck of Wal Mart bits. but from handpicked and heavily researched parts.

There is literally not a nut or bolt on my bike that I did not put there myself. Nor is there one left I haven't turned.

The only thing I got at a bike shop was Cable housings and Cables. because their price to sell and install them was 50 Dollars less than what it would have cost me to just buy them myself.

So I built, I maintain and I continue to tinker with "Mah Own bike" but rather than wander in blind pride, I used it as a learning experience. I entered the build humble and left with new knowledge.

Also, Like I've already said I HAVE WRENCHED ON THOUSANDS OF WALL MART BIKES. seen literally hundreds of failures. SOME BEFORE THE BIKE LEFT THE SHIPPING BOX.

And did doing that job for 2.5 years prepare me for everything I needed to know for my Custom Build?

No. because quite simply SRAM X7 and Suntour and "Shimano" derailleurs are different enough beasts that my X7 left me totally in the dark. and there is not a single "Wal-Mart" Disc Brake put together even remotely like an Avid BB7. Nor is there a Wal-Mark crank built anything like a Modern Truvativ Stylo Crank, With the outboard bearings and ISIS Bottom Bracket standard, Nothing Wal-Mart could compare.

Lastly. BIKE SHOPS SELL BICYCLES FOR AROUND 300 DOLLARS too. for every Super Bike you see in one of those places, they generally have about 5 in the sub 600 dollar range. My girlfriends current bike suits her just fine (though a bit small) and it was around 500 bucks.

this superstitious dislike of bike shops is neutering you. because a bike costs a heck of a lot more in parts than it does "Off the Lot" they'd be ECSTATIC to help you handpick the very best parts for your budget.

When someone returned a bike like yours, with a separated head tube. I'd wait till they had their money back and asked them what they did to do that? Did they take it off road?

No. 

Most simply hit a bump. that was all it took.

Now, If you know ANYTHING about motorcycles you MUST know about rebound damping in suspension. and hopefully you know what the inside of an actual suspension fork looks like. 

you may have noticed that, your fork HAS NO REBOUND DAMPER. it is literally a pogo stick with a wheel. your rear "shock" is not much better.

this particular feature bugs me. because you can actually get Wal-Mart bikes with Rebound Damping. Most "Schwinn" branded adult bikes actually carry an SR Suntour fork that has a bit of it. Like all the other forks of that grade it has no adjustment. but it does at least Dampen.

It's pretty easy in this day and age to get a good bike with a 500 dollar total. Even with ACTUAL full suspension instead of built in Pogo sticks.

but that would take a bit of learning, a bit of work, an ability to compromise and a bit of time.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> bike suspension is SUPPOSED to sag. typically 25% of total travel should be taken up by sag. If you get no sag from the shock, it's shot. If your 440lb friend can't even make it sag, you have yourself a hardtail and have wasted a bunch of time.
> 
> it already sounds like the shock is shot, anyway, which is why I asked you to remove it and move the swingarm through its full travel. and preferably to record that on video, but definitely post pics if you cannot do video.





mimi1885 said:


> :skep: Sagging? bike's suspension suppose to sag. Check your terminology.
> 
> A 150 rider can put as much as 3-4 times the load on the bike if not more, why do you think that the companies overbuilt their frame for your safety.
> 
> ...





rzozaya1969 said:


> Trying to be constructive, you don't need your friends husband to test it. Actually, what I think that they are trying for you to check is if the rear triangle would hit the frame when compressing. I don't know if you can remove the spring from the shock, but if you can, do it, and then cycle the rear through it's travel and see if it hits anything.
> 
> Regarding sag, bike suspension should have around 20 to 30% sag to work correctly. This sag is with your weight. If you don't sag it enough, or you oversag it (whatever it's called) then you need another spring.


what I had meant by sagging, is that the spring can reduce its travel over time. brand new ones would be normally firm and have good travel. sagging is when the suspension is worn out (according to jeepforum wrenchers). like putting a brand new 'medium duty' skyjacker suspension lift on a '97 dodge ram, in 5 years its gonna have a lower ride height than when it was new, due to the suspension wearing out fast. idk if smaller springs on a bicycle would do this but if it does, id replace it. what yall are reffering to i think is suspension travel, rebound, and jounce. ofc thats normal, i dont expect it to stay in the same place when i sit on it. sorry for the confusion, I'll keep up with mtb terms.



sfgiantsfan said:


> Why don't you just build your own frame, instead of using that massived POS, you could even copy it, since your a master welder, just use better metal. Then you could shut all of us up, especially the really annoying ones, like yourself and Kona and all the others that are acually taking you serious


I wish! that would be sweet, id make a one piece frame but unfortunately thats alot of work as well. maybe one day I might consider that when I bored of this one. steel would be my choice as well :thumbsup:



rzozaya1969 said:


> The ducati looks pretty cool, but I don't know about motorcycles.
> 
> However, some things are good to build yourself, some aren't.
> 
> ...


on computer? I modified it not build it. the motherboard, fans, program settings, etc etc.

ofc i dont expect people to be awed by it. its a Walmart bike whos gonna go "oh wow!".. I dont mind considering another bike in the future, then I can build from scratch starting with a big piece of steel/aluminum.

handing? same thing with motorcycles, you have to adapt to it. whether U ride on croutch rockets or a monkeybar harley, you adapt and get used to it. thats one of the fun parts of riding, ill never forget my test rides on the motorcycles 



Bootlegfab said:


> I'm all for building your own stuff. I grew up cobbling together bikes from things people left laying around at the local LBS. Hell I even built my own BMW frame when I was 16 ( was heavy but I learned quite a bit). I guess the issue here is this is a forum that is 99.5% about mid to high end bikes. People here take their bikes and riding seriously as do I. I applaud your (nick) desire to try to innovate and get your hands dirty. Lord knows my dad has flipped out over some of my projects over the years. I say all that to say this...despite some of the razzing that's been given here...NOONE wants to see you get hurt or hurt someone else. If you wanna weld up/cobble together a heavy and probably clunky bike then go ahead. I totally understand not having $$$$$$ to blow on high end stuff. I'm honestly interested in the end result and what you learned from it all. Just don't do it at the risk of your safety or someone else's safety. Btw...nice Duc.


BMW frame or BMX  either way, very nice! yes I know its a fancy forum for bikers all around, But remember im a beginner, start small  this projects for me to explore and learn. like in wood shop class, would you consider starting with pine/oak or a nice piece of red mahogany($$$$) on your very first project?

I'm interested in the end result too, I cant wait to ride it lol


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Agwan said:


> I'm still taking amusement for the "I wanna build my own bike" and "Screw bike shops! I AM TO MANLY TO JUST BUY SOMETHING!"
> 
> because I built my own bike. not from a wreck of Wal Mart bits. but from handpicked and heavily researched parts.
> 
> ...


where u think I'm buying parts at? Bike shops, theres one a mile away from my home.

thats good you been working at the back of a department store assembling bikes for us, I'm sure you have alot of experience, and if you actually had some input i'd be glad to hear it instead of arguements.

the cheapest mtb at the bike store is $440+tax, its the Trek 3500 hardtail. Yes its a nice bike but I'm not interested.

motorcycles have shock absorbers, dampers, and sometimes coil springs as a combination, they even use fluids in the system. Bicycles are much lighter so they dont NEED what motorcycles use. coil springs still absorb plenty and easy to maintain, even the front fork uses air to help absorb, i assume thats y theres 2 small holes at the bottom of the tube for the air to escape and reenter. If you wanna put that much money so your bike can float in the clouds go ahead, I like to feel every bump i go over, thats my riding style.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> It's pretty easy in this day and age to get a good bike with a 500 dollar total. Even with ACTUAL full suspension instead of built in Pogo sticks.


Exactly. Take a look at what I bought. Great bike.

If your gonna build something and like weld why not one of these:


----------



## Bootlegfab (Mar 27, 2012)

I quit...didn't take me long.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

> If you wanna put that much money so your bike can float in the clouds go ahead, I like to feel every bump i go over, thats my riding style.


If that's true, then you _should_ look into a hard tail. Possibly a rigid...


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Kona0197 said:


> Exactly. Take a look at what I bought. Great bike.
> 
> If your gonna build something and like weld why not one of these:


looks good but theyre no fun to me. I'd rather have a dunebuggy or a 4wheeler :thumbsup:


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> where u think I'm buying parts at? Bike shops, theres one a mile away from my home.
> 
> thats good you been working at the back of a department store assembling bikes for us, I'm sure you have alot of experience, and if you actually had some input i'd be glad to hear it instead of arguements.
> 
> ...


I've also worked at the front of a bike shop building bikes for "Us" too. thanks pumpkin!

those holes in the bottom of your fork are there so water doesn't pool inside the fork and corrode it.

Lastly I rid a high grade 4130 butted Tange steel having rigid. So have fun with that.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

marpilli said:


> If that's true, then you _should_ look into a hard tail. Possibly a rigid...


you can still feel the trails with a front and rear suspension:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Nick, PM me and I'll get you the blueprints for this "handyman special" build.

For about $7, plus tax, you could be on the trails to-night. Best part is your color options are practically endless. Forget welding,bro. Deck screws are the new way.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Nick, I'm liking that signature... 



> I'm not saying stupidity is a crime, but why not take the safety label off everything and let the problem solve itself?


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

99mikegt said:


> Nick, PM me and I'll get you the blueprints for this "handyman special" build.
> 
> For about $7, plus tax, you could be on the trails to-night. Best part is your color options are practically endless. Forget welding,bro. Deck screws are the new way.


:bluefrown:


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

some of yall want pictures, go to pages 1 and 8. theres pictures there..

keep in mind build is still in progress, the first post to this thread was 6 days ago.. so it takes time.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nick_Knipp said:


> ......................
> motorcycles have shock absorbers, dampers, and sometimes coil springs as a combination, they even use fluids in the system. Bicycles are much lighter so they dont NEED what motorcycles use. coil springs still absorb plenty and easy to maintain, even the front fork uses air to help absorb, i assume thats y theres 2 small holes at the bottom of the tube for the air to escape and reenter. If you wanna put that much money so your bike can float in the clouds go ahead, I like to feel every bump i go over, thats my riding style.


Actually, if you take a look at the high end forks, they are just miniature version of motorcycle forks. They have everything a moto fork has, except their lighter.............

















I nominate this thread to be "Thread Of The Year". We get these all the time. This is surpassing the "Map of the Forest" and the "Loose Skoor" threads.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

the-one1 said:


> I nominate this thread to be "Thread Of The Year". We get these all the time. This is surpassing the "Map of the Forest" and the "Loose Skoor" threads.


It's already listed in the http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/best-mtbr-wtf-777404.html


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

the-one1 said:


> Actually, if you take a look at the high end forks, they are just miniature version of motorcycle forks. They have everything a moto fork has, except their lighter.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well sure the high end forks have them, but do I need them on mine? coil springs suit me fine.

nomination? im flattered


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

marpilli said:


> It's already listed in the http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/best-mtbr-wtf-777404.html


:lol:


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Did I miss anything?
No?
I'll come back later with popcorn and my easy chair.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Agwan said:


> I'm still taking amusement for the "I wanna build my own bike" and "Screw bike shops! I AM TO MANLY TO JUST BUY SOMETHING!"
> 
> because I built my own bike. not from a wreck of Wal Mart bits. but from handpicked and heavily researched parts.
> 
> ...


I hate to be the one to tell you this, but, ISIS is not the standard in bottom brackets. Sorry.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

how the **** is this thread still going? This should be in the joke thread in the off-camber forum


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> some of yall want pictures, go to pages 1 and 8. theres pictures there..
> 
> keep in mind build is still in progress, the first post to this thread was 6 days ago.. so it takes time.


How about daily pictures of your progress?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nick_Knipp said:


> what I had meant by sagging, is that the spring can reduce its travel over time. brand new ones would be normally firm and have good travel. sagging is when the suspension is worn out (according to jeepforum wrenchers). like putting a brand new 'medium duty' skyjacker suspension lift on a '97 dodge ram, in 5 years its gonna have a lower ride height than when it was new, due to the suspension wearing out fast. idk if smaller springs on a bicycle would do this but if it does, id replace it. what yall are reffering to i think is suspension travel, rebound, and jounce. ofc thats normal, i dont expect it to stay in the same place when i sit on it. sorry for the confusion, I'll keep up with mtb terms.


Sag is a pretty common term for mechanics, surely you have to set one up for your bike

When I change my shock on my car(s) of different brands the Mech always set up sag for me, so if Jeep mechanics would use the term sag to explain worn out suspension then what term do they use for sag or neg travel set up.

It's very difficult to show you the light or guide you to the right direction that's potentially cheaper and one that would allow you to enjoy the sport more. It only made sense given the fact that you know so little about things in general, ride it as it were or buy a new or used bike in your budget.

I've read many crazy DIY threads here on MTBR but I have to say I've never, ever believe in someone as little as I believe in your ability to be successful.:thumbsup:


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Build it up and ride it like this:
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/amazing-trials-riding-777819.html


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

:drumroll:


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

99mikegt said:


> Nick, PM me and I'll get you the blueprints for this "handyman special" build.
> 
> For about $7, plus tax, you could be on the trails to-night. Best part is your color options are practically endless. Forget welding,bro. Deck screws are the new way.


Wow, i just read the whole thread while at the toilet! I love the wooden bike.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> :drumroll:


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Yep, subscribed.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

kevingp said:


> Wow, i just read the whole thread while at the toilet! I love the wooden bike.


Appropriate place to read through this thread.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Hutch3637 said:


> :drumroll:


Hutch, you're in my last 100 reps, or I'd rep that, hard!


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> how the **** is this thread still going? This should be in the joke thread in the off-camber forum


idk, i couldnt have kept it going myself..



Kona0197 said:


> How about daily pictures of your progress?


dont expect me to be working on the bike everyday. gotta wait for the next check, and sell the truck as well.



BeginnerCycling said:


> Build it up and ride it like this:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/amazing-trials-riding-777819.html


that looks similar to my old red bike.. i didnt ride it like that tho, that guys pro


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Hutch, FTW!!!!!

Rep forthcoming when I get to a PC.

OP - what kind of mech are you that you still aren't done after 6 days? It's not like you're extruding and hydroforming the tubing yourself or anything


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> what kind of mech are you that you still aren't done after 6 days? It's not like you're extruding and hydroforming the tubing yourself or anything


two options

1- send all the needed parts my way and I'll have it done by noon tomorrow
or
2- have patience til i buy and order parts then I'll assemble the bike

honestly..:madman:

ps. I'm painting the rear triangle as well..


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

paint the whole thing while you're at it...cover up that jeep decal


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> dont expect me to be working on the bike everyday. gotta wait for the next check, and sell the truck as well.


Could have built a real bike by now from a real frame with the money that's going into this.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> paint the whole thing while you're at it...cover up that jeep decal


tbh i thought abt it, if yall are nice I just might paint it flat black.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Paint it as an Confederate Flag, or how bout some Urban Cammo. Flat black is boring.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Guerdonian said:


> Paint it as an Confederate Flag, or how bout some Urban Cammo. Flat black is boring.


u had me at rebel flag:thumbsup:

unfortunately, im no pro painter

whats ur take on rustoluem?:lol:


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah, paint it like the confederate flag, that would be so cool and patriotic... oh wait


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I just noticed the" currently active users viewing ".
It's like vultures hovering, waiting for a meal.


I'd paint it flat black, and weld some short tube
on to hold sparklers, and it needs a horn, the kind
you squeeze with the rubber ball at the back.:thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I analyzed this thread and made some highly accurate stats :


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Can someone wake me if a video gets posted? ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

huffster said:


> Can someone wake me if a video gets posted? ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


Thats what we all want to see. Videos of that sweet Jeep ride hucking off of some sick jumps:thumbsup:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Boy, I miss the thread tags. I'd be in tears laughing if that feature were still enabled.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

marpilli said:


> Boy, I miss the thread tags. I'd be in tears laughing if that feature were still enabled.


That's probably why this feature it is not anymore.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

You blink around here and you miss 300 posts about a bike build, I think. If we put this kind of energy into farming, we would rid world hunger.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

We may grow a sh*t ton of food if we put this type of energy into doing it...but also consider the quality. If we put the same quality of work into the food that this jeep bike is getting, it will most likely create genocide


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

World hunger can wait. I want to see a Jeep bike wrecking video. And thread tags are also a world wide issue.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

LOVE THIS THREAD. Thanks Dave! Lolz indeed!


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I've seen the light, the new Jeep stickers make my Titus look _SICK_


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)




----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

mtnbikej said:


>


???


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^^^
He is saying this thread is a train wreck.

Consider me subscribed.

To the OP -- Good Luck, I hope you enjoy your build.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow. That's honestly all I can say, just...wow.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Nick_Knipp said:


> whats ur take on rustoluem?:lol:


YES! Maybe even that fake granite stuff they have come out with these days, or lets bump this up one more notch, use the rhino-liner stuff on the frame!

My other suggestions to improve your build:

Cram the biggest tires possible into that bad-boy, like 2.5" or bigger. If you need to grind down some sh!t to fit a little larger size i say go for it. All those cheap frames are over built, heck that target frame had a listed "2000lb" weight capacity.

Add a small CC 2-stroke engine, plenty of websites that teach you how to make that modification. Put the Loudest possible muffler, or maybe no muffler on it at all.

Rifle/Sword Holster. A necessity for bad-assory.

You now have so much interest in this thread you are on the edge of being MTBR Famous, you need that final "KERPOW" to rocket you into star-dome. Like finding a nice used Trek, and hacking it to pieces then putting the Trek parts on your jeep bike.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

This bike is the "Pink Slime" beef of the bike world.

But it tastes just fine and its nutritious.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Bad news yall. Last monday i left the rear triangle in the parts cleaning tub to strip off the paint, yesterday i placed it outside the tub to dry, today its nowhere to be found. Im still looking for it as we speak..

Good news yall are probably getting a kick out of this, probably jumping up and down in laugher. If i cant find it by the end of the day im definitely gonna kick myself for asking "what frame can i get"

Regardless its gone or not im still building a bike

Ps. This is not a troll


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> Bad news yall. Last monday i left the rear triangle in the parts cleaning tub to strip off the paint, yesterday i placed it outside the tub to dry, today its nowhere to be found. Im still looking for it as we speak..


Someone else noticed that piece of gold and snatched it right up! You might want to watch for it on eBay or your local CL...



Nick_Knipp said:


> If i cant find it by the end of the day im definitely gonna kick myself for asking "what frame can i get"


I _can't wait_ for the responses. I wish it were then, already.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

marpilli said:


> Someone else noticed that piece of gold and snatched it right up! You might want to watch for it on eBay or your local CL...
> 
> I _can't wait_ for the responses. I wish it were then, already.


Or threw it away. Last night was cleaning day


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> Or threw it away. Last night was cleaning day


That might reinforce what many others have already told you then, huh?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I suggest those solid rubber/foam innertubes for maximum trail-rated capabilities once you get the bike rolling again...as well as triple wall rims and 48 spoke wheels. Weight is NEVER a concern when it comes to durability


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nick_Knipp said:


> Bad news yall. Last monday i left the rear triangle in the parts cleaning tub to strip off the paint, yesterday i placed it outside the tub to dry, today its nowhere to be found. Im still looking for it as we speak..


It dissolved in the solvent


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

That's a shame. I really looked forward to seeing this build-up come to fruition.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Noooo! Where could the rear triangle have gone?! I guess I new that the bike was already a garrish clown nightmare and ran off before it could be incorporated into that monstrosity. Hutch, his rendition of HK is way more awesomerer han the one in the Official HK Thread! Would if I could unleash the+rep multitudes on you!


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

huffster said:


> That might reinforce what many others have already told you then, huh?


got ur wish, happy?:skep:



jeffw-13 said:


> It dissolved in the solvent


sure it did



99mikegt said:


> That's a shame. I really looked forward to seeing this build-up come to fruition.


i did too, dont you just hate it when you spend some quality some on something and poof its all gone?

the rear triangles gone, Marvin (the foreman) threw it away. he didnt realize it was mine and offered to get me another one.. i told him not to worry I'll get something else.

I shouldve put it on my toolbox while it dried...
(kicks myself):madman:
so what good frames are available cheap? hardtails are fine, if it comes with a fork, great.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nick_Knipp said:


> so what good frames are available cheap? hardtails are fine, if it comes with a fork, great.


I would really try and find another Jeep frame.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

texasnavy05 said:


> I would really try and find another Jeep frame.


you mean a Kent frame? 

what about nashbar aluminums? I saw some of those online for 100 bucks


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

The hand of Fate has intervened. Maybe you have a guardian angel...


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

There was only one of its kind, a legend in the cycling community it went on untold adventures and withstood punishment that would have disintegrate any other ride.
It is your destiny to build it again, your destiny to create the next

*Shiitbike*!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I was offering you that Giant frame but noooooooo :lol: the jeep bike was better


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I was offering you that Giant frame but noooooooo :lol: the jeep bike was better


Give me a link to that giant frame or ill tell squachers where ur hiding -.-


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> buy a bare frame like that and you're on the hook for a good bit more money than you expect.


Throw some frame ideas out there would you.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nick_Knipp said:


> you mean a Kent frame?
> 
> what about nashbar aluminums? I saw some of those online for 100 bucks


buy a bare frame like that and you're on the hook for a good bit more money than you expect.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Nick_Knipp said:


> Throw some frame ideas out there would you.


Check the Criagslist WTF thread. Some good options in there.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

kevingp said:


> Damn, get another jeep frame...


yeah maybe I can build one out of this..
https://www.throttledownkustoms.com/images/226.jpg


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Damn, get another jeep frame...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Nick, I'm all for building up your own bike from frame. When I built mine up I learned more than I expected. That being said, if you're trying to save some cash, don't do it (right now)...

Any newer model frame you buy will most likely not be compatible with the pile of parts you salvaged from the two donor bikes. Head tube diameter differences, fork travel differences, bottom bracket width differences, seat stay distance differences, on and on...

Your best bet is to buy a decent used bike and ride it for 6-12 months. You'll figure out what you do and don't like about the setup. When you do build up your first frame, you might be able to use the parts from the Craigslist bike.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

marpilli said:


> Any newer model frame you buy will most likely not be compatible with the pile of parts you salvaged from the two donor bikes. Head tube diameter differences, fork travel differences, bottom bracket width differences, seat stay distance differences, on and on...
> 
> Your best bet is to buy a decent used bike and ride it for 6-12 months. You'll figure out what you do and don't like about the setup. When you do build up your first frame, you might be able to use the parts from the Craigslist bike.


probably right, cheapest 29er is like 600 bucks at the bike store tho. Do trek dealers order bikes from other companies as well? so I can broaden my search


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> probably right, cheapest 29er is like 600 bucks at the bike store tho. Do trek dealers order bikes from other companies as well? so I can broaden my search


Now you're talking... It doesn't have to be new, though... If you don't mind sharing your area, I'm sure someone could help by browsing through the local CL or make some suggestions.


----------



## hulio (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought for sure this was going to have an epic conclusion on April 1st.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Nick, I had some time over lunch to help you out. I searched CL around Atlanta for "Jeep" bikes and hit a goldmine. This is all you need--it is the full collection and I would bet the price would be highly negotiable.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

rofl my friend sent me a message with this link

Bianchi


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

hulio said:


> I thought for sure this was going to have an epic conclusion on April 1st.


Lol


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nick_Knipp said:


> Throw some frame ideas out there would you.


my comment was more about buying a bare frame. there are many jobs that will require very expensive tools that will require you to take it to your shop. not all the parts from your collection of parts will fit on the new frame, so you'll have to add on the cost of replacing them.

and personally, I'd rather get one of the unbranded carbon ebay frames than an aluminum nashbar frame.



> Do trek dealers order bikes from other companies as well? so I can broaden my search


depends on the shop. you'd have to ask them. at minimum, they'll have access to a bunch of catalog bikes from their regular distributors...some nice, some affordable. you'd have to go in and look at the catalog to see what they can get and find out the cost. many shops carry multiple brands, but what they carry varies heavily. I live in East Texas and there's not a big market for high end stuff. so the local shop mostly carries the lower priced stuff for the college students to beat on. mostly they carry Trek, Giant, and Jamis, and they resell a lot of used bikes.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's one for $80 bucks from a really good mountain bike manufacturer, Kona:

Kona Tiki Hardtail Mountain Bike Frame 100059292 at CambriaBike.com


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm the king of trolls? I think not. The frame being a Kona is a coincidence, nothing more.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I present to you the King of Trolls.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, I wasnt going to say anything. But after sitting through 14 pages of this BS I have to chime in on a few things before I go to lunch.....

#1. Any mechanic of any kind worth their salt equipped with a set of tools and google should be able to repair/rebuild/build any bike. Its not rocket science.
#2. Nick's crack about Ford over Lincoln...... Lincoln's use Ford parts. I work at Lincoln. Guess what, the shock absorbers off a Navigator are the exact same ones of an Expedition. And every part we get in says "Ford Genuine Parts" on the box/bag. Most of which are made in Mexico/Taiwan/China.
#3. Your bike build idea will end up in a useless, inferior, and even dangerous product in which I wouldnt have the stones to ride down the sidewalk, much less on any trail. 
#4. You'll buy a ducati but you wont go spend less than a grand on a proper bicycle? Im a student, married, with two cars and a boat and guess what, I still find cash to spend on my bike hobby. You can scrape up $500 for your safety and sanity.


The people posting in this thread are quite knowledgable, and in a whole were all damn near a collective genius. You would be very wise to take heed to our warnings and advise. 


If you still insist on building a department store bike, I have a royce union full suspension 'hummer" bike sitting in the garage ill sell you for $200 shipped to your door with a free bag of candy. Its 26", has all of its parts in working order, and even has Shimano components.



And if you do indeed ride your motorcycle wrecklessly without gear, youre the reason everyone else has to pay through the nose for health and motorcycle insurance. Because someone has to pay to scrap whats left of you off the pavement.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Ok, I wasnt going to say anything. But after sitting through 14 pages of this BS I have to chime in on a few things before I go to lunch.....
> 
> #1. Any mechanic of any kind worth their salt equipped with a set of tools and google should be able to repair/rebuild/build any bike. Its not rocket science.
> #2. Nick's crack about Ford over Lincoln...... Lincoln's use Ford parts. I work at Lincoln. Guess what, the shock absorbers off a Navigator are the exact same ones of an Expedition. And every part we get in says "Ford Genuine Parts" on the box/bag. Most of which are made in Mexico/Taiwan/China.
> ...


1. I have the tools
2. Ford sucks, but better than most japanese
3. Ducatis are not expensive
4. I dont want ur $200 bike
5. I dont ride my Duc like that all the time. Very rarely i take it to swim meets or the beach.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

So a $22,000 MSRP Ducati 1098S over a $9995 MRSP Kawasaki ZX10r doesnt make Ducatis exspensive? Ok pal. You are dead set in your ways. I award you no points and my god have mercy on your soul. I wish you luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

....


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

did he just suggest that a sucky ford is still better than a toyota? uh oh....well i guess thats for another thread!


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

glitter text generator by GlitX.com

SCREW THE HATERS NICK, POST MORE PICTURES


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

SuperSlow35th said:


> So a $22,000 MSRP Ducati 1098S over a $9995 MRSP Kawasaki ZX10r doesnt make Ducatis exspensive? Ok pal. You are dead set in your ways. I award you no points and my god have mercy on your soul. I wish you luck in your future endeavors.


Thats a brand new high end superbike. U can get a ducati for as low as 3k used. Mine was only 6,500. Plus its italian not jap pan neese


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought the free bag of candy was a nice touch, I don't know why you turned him down.






Anyone else having a hard time not blowing some liquid out your nose every time you open this thread? Just wondering.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

skullcap said:


> Anyone else having a hard time not blowing some liquid out your nose every time you open this thread? Just wondering.


This... This is why I keep coming back. :lol:


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

NicoleB28 said:


> did he just suggest that a sucky ford is still better than a toyota? uh oh....well i guess thats for another thread!


LOL, I think so:skep:


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> Thats a brand new high end superbike. U can get a ducati for as low as 3k used. Mine was only 6,500. Plus its italian not jap pan neese


Wow thats crazy I could have sworn that Honda and Yamaha have dominated Motogp

You do know what that is right?

Ducati 32 victories in all classes

Yamaha 464 victories in all classes

Honda 646 victories in all classes


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Woot, this thread just keeps getting better!

So nick, are you still looking for a jeep frame?


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Look at this on eBay:

Jeep Cherokee Men's Dual-Suspension Mountain Bike (26-I

****************GXtGDq


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Blurr said:


> Wow thats crazy I could have sworn that Honda and Yamaha have dominated Motogp
> 
> You do know what that is right?
> 
> ...


Motogp uses different engines than whats on the road, unless you bought a RR. and it depends a lot on the race rider as well.

i just remembered, I found a good bike for you. kinda cheap aint it?:lol:









If you ever have a change of heart you could buy one of these hot italian products:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Silentfoe said:


> This should become (or branch off into) the...Build your own retarded bike, post pictures of it and then see how long before you end up in the hospital...thread.
> 
> Everyone stop what you are doing, run to the classifieds, buy a POS and let's get this rolling.


I second this, dont forget health insurance


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

This should become (or branch off into) the...Build your own retarded bike, post pictures of it and then see how long before you end up in the hospital...thread.

Everyone stop what you are doing, run to the classifieds, buy a POS and let's get this rolling.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nick_Knipp said:


> 1. I have the tools
> 2. Ford sucks, but better than most japanese
> 3. Ducatis are not expensive
> 4. I dont want ur $200 bike
> 5. I dont ride my Duc like that all the time. Very rarely i take it to swim meets or the beach.


You are the gift that keep on giving.

1 you don't have the tool
2 yeah you wish
3 yep they are pretty cheap, cheaper tha BMW and aprillia though as good as many Japanese. 
4 you should get what ever you want. 
5 yet you chose to share that with us to add to your image.

What I don't get is you have this elitist now in the air with everything else but yet insist on building a tard mobile, go figure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> nick, i dont want to be a meanie pants, but i think what people are saying is, a cheap bike can be dangerous when ridden past its limits. i dont think the steel frame will explode, i think its a matter of cheap suspension failing, especially when you put different sized wheels than the geometry is meant for. It stresses things. I've heard too many stories of people blowing apart the suspension on cheap bikes. I dont have a problem with people riding cheap bikes when i see them tooling down the rail trail, but in your case, you might have a few hundred to spend so its not like you can ONLY afford a dept bike. I get the desire to build a bike, because it sounds like fun. However you might be better off getting a bike shop brand old frame and building from there. I am currently "building" a franken road bike from various parts...but they are decent parts. ya know what i'm sayin?


yeah i know, im sure these guys are riding the fence to throw the jeep frame away or see me build it and crack my skull open (in their words)

im still riding the fence whether I should buy a 29er or build one


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

nick, i dont want to be a meanie pants, but i think what people are saying is, a cheap bike can be dangerous when ridden past its limits. i dont think the steel frame will explode, i think its a matter of cheap suspension failing, especially when you put different sized wheels than the geometry is meant for. It stresses things. I've heard too many stories of people blowing apart the suspension on cheap bikes. I dont have a problem with people riding cheap bikes when i see them tooling down the rail trail, but in your case, you might have a few hundred to spend so its not like you can ONLY afford a dept bike. I get the desire to build a bike, because it sounds like fun. However you might be better off getting a bike shop brand old frame and building from there. I am currently "building" a franken road bike from various parts...but they are decent parts. ya know what i'm sayin?


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> Thats a brand new high end superbike. U can get a ducati for as low as 3k used. Mine was only 6,500. Plus its italian not jap pan neese


So how much do you think you could buy a used high end mountain bike for? Just curious. Im buying a entry level full suspension mountain bike (Giant) for my wife this weekend for $300. One of those deals where the guy bought it for his wife in 03 and it never got ridden. Plenty of deals like this exist all over the interwebs. I think it would be much better spent. And by your willingness to spend $6500 on a used Ducati, you backpedal on your logic when you wont spend a few hundred on a quality used bicycle. But like I previously said, you are set in your ways and I wish you all the luck in your future endeavors. You will need it.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

SuperSlow35th said:


> So how much do you think you could buy a used high end mountain bike for? Just curious. Im buying a entry level full suspension mountain bike (Giant) for my wife this weekend for $300. One of those deals where the guy bought it for his wife in 03 and it never got ridden. Plenty of deals like this exist all over the interwebs. I think it would be much better spent. And by your willingness to spend $6500 on a used Ducati, you backpedal on your logic when you wont spend a few hundred on a quality used bicycle. But like I previously said, you are set in your ways and I wish you all the luck in your future endeavors. You will need it.


used one? probably near a grand. and theres nothing near me that im interested in.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nick_Knipp said:


> you mean a Kent frame?


No, I mean Jeep Frame. Thread Title..."Jeep Bike Build"

You give up to easy man. Find a Jeep rear triangle, and lets get this piece rolling.

And, post some pics and vids!!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> nick, i dont want to be a meanie pants,
> blahdy blah blah blah
> ya know what i'm sayin?


I call ********, meanie pants.

I don't think anyone ever knows what the hell you're saying.

Nick, keep at your American dream; manifest destiny and all that.

I don't think this rabbit hole ends, just keeps on going down; anyone bother asking Alice how long it took her to reach bottom?


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> Motogp uses different engines than whats on the road, unless you bought a RR. and it depends a lot on the race rider as well.
> 
> i just remembered, I found a good bike for you. kinda cheap aint it?:lol:
> ]


Street eh

Well the worlds greatest street race the Isle of Man was pretty much Owned by the Legendary Joey Dunlop who road Honda's thru the majority of his career.

Since I am fairly certain you have NO Idea what the Isle of Man is here ya go 

Isle of Man TT Promotional Video - YouTube

Now I am not so arrogant as to say what manufacturers are the best, what you will learn should you ever set foot on the track is people respect anyone who steps up to the plate, most of the fastest guys race on bikes you would not be seen dead on, they are rashed up but pass tech, the men themselves usually have rashed up leathers which are sewn but hold, but then again, they are the ones who are not trying to be anything they are not.

Good day.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

And actually since I believe you said in Atlanta heres some examples....

Specialized FSR Sport $400
FSR sport specializ mou bike

29er Iron Horse Full Suspension w Go Pro & Helmet (Go Pro is worth $200 by itself btw) for $500
29er Iron Horse mountain bike with Gopro camera and Giro downhill helmet

This is kind of exspensive but really worth the money, the front fork is worht almost the asking price.
2005 Jamis Dakar XC $750
2005 Jamis Dakar

Hell even this would be leaps and bounds better than what you have for a mere $329, BRAND SPANKING NEW. Shipped to your door.

2012 Gravity FSX 1.0 Full Suspension/Disc Brakes
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Full Suspension Gravity FSX 1.0


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Blurr said:


> Street eh
> 
> Well the worlds greatest street race the Isle of Man was pretty much Owned by the Legendary Joey Dunlop who road Honda's thru the majority of his career.
> 
> ...


leave the racers out of this. thats a very different group of people, I wouldnt want to be one either. and wins always depends on the driver not the bike.

I chose a Duc cause I like italian bikes, I like air cooled twin cylinders, I like their sound, and I like their torque. earlier this thread I said I never had a problem with any other bike manufacturer, then yall started pushing on. I consider myself a good rider, I ride everyday to school, 40-50mpg is better than 10-15 on the Jeep. theres alot of miles put on it since i bought it, almost 8k now.

I said that phrase earlier to describe that I aint scared of ****, maybe it wasnt the right thing to say but it still tells yall who i am. I couldve been dead on my mongoose in front of a Taurus on a highway in Nov '04 but no im still here. and I still ride bikes and I love doing it. idc what bike it is, I'd try anything on two, three, or four wheels.

some of yall are starting to piss me off really, if you dont wanna help the good way, keep your mouth shut and let me get a bicycle.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

SuperSlow35th said:


> And actually since I believe you said in Atlanta heres some examples....
> 
> Specialized FSR Sport $400
> FSR sport specializ mou bike
> ...


well I live 2 hours south of atl. i prefer to look around the macon/warner robins area first. Ill ask the bike shop too


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Perhaps he should look into bikesdirect. PLENTY of bikes there for $400 or below.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Kona0197 said:


> Perhaps he should look into bikesdirect. PLENTY of bikes there for $400 or below.


i actually kind of like this one
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Fantom 29Trail
any reviews on it

edit- also this one Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Full Suspension Gravity FSX 2.0


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

SuperSlow35th said:


> I think id drive almost 2 hours for a good deal. But maybe thats just me.


not in a YJ w/o a bike rack


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I think id drive almost 2 hours for a good deal. But maybe thats just me.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I find myself drawn to this thread, I read it, sigh loudly and then go to another forum. Painful.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> as long as you don't get caught up in the marketing of the "list" price and consider the bike for what it is, it's a fine entry level 29er.


and what frame size is good for a 6ft adult, 20? 21?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nick_Knipp said:


> i actually kind of like this one
> Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Fantom 29Trail
> any reviews on it
> 
> edit- also this one Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Full Suspension Gravity FSX 2.0


as long as you don't get caught up in the marketing of the "list" price and consider the bike for what it is, it's a fine entry level 29er.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> not in a YJ w/o a bike rack


Awrighty. Im done with this thread, you are going to do everything you can to make things more difficult and in the end more exspensive for yourself. Ive taken my bike back and forth to dallas twice now in my Camaro. If itll fit in a camaro hatch, itll fit in your jeep.

The Fantom 29er is actually regarded as a very decent starter bike from what I have read around here. Theres even some guys that swear by the titanium version. And for your stated purposes, would be more bike than you need. And definately 80x more bike than you have.

Btw, I love it when people leave negative rep but dont have the heart to sign it. Good form. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Awrighty. Im done with this thread, you are going to do everything you can to make things more difficult and in the end more exspensive for yourself. Ive taken my bike back and forth to dallas twice now in my Camaro. If itll fit in a camaro hatch, itll fit in your jeep.
> 
> The Fantom 29er is actually regarded as a very decent starter bike from what I have read around here. Theres even some guys that swear by the titanium version. And for your stated purposes, would be more bike than you need. And definately 80x more bike than you have.
> 
> Btw, I love it when people leave negative rep but dont have the heart to sign it. Good form. :thumbsup:


if the Ducati fits, then obviously a bicycle will fit.
its the gas milage that sucks, and I HATE driving the Jeep on I75, i keep it around town and take the Duc on long trips.









If bikesdirect has brand new bikes, free shipping, and assembly isnt gonna need special tools then I'd consider them.

edit_ no im not ashamed of this picture


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

nick_knipp said:


> and what frame size is good for a 6ft adult, 20? 21?


19"..


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> 19"


thanks


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> If bikesdirect has brand new bikes, free shipping, and assembly isnt gonna need special tools then I'd consider them.


Their bike are brand new, shipping is free, and all you need to assemble them is a set of allen wrenchs and a few other common everyday tools.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Kona0197 said:


> Their bike are brand new, shipping is free, and all you need to assemble them is a set of allen wrenchs and a few other common everyday tools.


ill keep them in mind, 600 bucks for a new 29" full suspension seems good


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


>


All you need to do now is load that Jeep onto a trailer pulled by a pickup and you'll have a ******* version of Inception.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Have a look at Airborne:

Airborne Bicycles


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

ifl


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

This will fit in the Jeep right alongside the Ducati.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> and what frame size is good for a 6ft adult, 20? 21?


What is your price range? :madman:


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Nick_Knipp said:


> if the Ducati fits, then obviously a bicycle will fit.
> its the gas milage that sucks, and I HATE driving the Jeep on I75, i keep it around town and take the Duc on long trips.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

This thread reminds me of a movie: "Intolerable Cruelty".


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

monzie said:


> This thread reminds me of a movie: "Intolerable Cruelty".


I'm honestly starting to get bored of it now. *yawn*


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

This Thread is like Christmas and a steak dinner.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

AndyN said:


> Corona is merely a delivery vehicle for lime juice.


That's some funny sh!t right there :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

We've all established that OP is a f*cking idiot...what's next? :skep:


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> if the Ducati fits, then obviously a bicycle will fit.
> its the gas milage that sucks, and I HATE driving the Jeep on I75, i keep it around town and take the Duc on long trips.
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you are a genius, who else would have thought to simply eliminate the trailer and a passenger window, I mean what possible purpose could it solve without a passenger anyhow?.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Since this thread is boring NateHawk and me lets all change the topic to weird sea creatures. Right out of the gate I'm going with this guy:









It's a goblin shark. One of my favorite sea creatures. Also, I really like anglerfish and lantern sharks.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nick your thirty minutes is up. In the meantime let's take a Journey to the edge of the universe. Is the universe welcoming or hostile?


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Japanese spider crab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










it looks like a spider and is 12' across... what's not to love?


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> What is your price range? :madman:


depends:madman:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> depends:madman:


This should help with the rough ride.....


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Blurr said:


> Dude you are a genius, who else would have thought to simply eliminate the trailer and a passenger window, I mean what possible purpose could it solve without a passenger anyhow?.


passenger window?


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Since I started reading this thread it was 11 pages long and I've made two bowls of popcorn, a pot of coffee, pooped, had a sandwich, drank two glasses of ice tea and now I need to get reading glasses. 

And now the damn thing is 16 pages, he's given up on the Jeep after the swing arm dissolved in the solvent tank (saw that coming), shows his Monster wedged in an actual Jeep, claims his Monster is low maintenance (must not be riding it either) and is only now looking at bikes from Bikes Direct and elsewhere.

I feel now I can walk away from this thread with a clear conscience.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Black dragonfish


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Elephant in a hole?


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Good one Hutch! Let my OCD Researching begin. I've never heard of it.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Finally a legitimate de-rail, i think this thread has served its time:


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Caffeine Powered said:


> And now the damn thing is 16 pages, he's given up on the Jeep after the swing arm dissolved in the solvent tank (saw that coming), shows his Monster wedged in an actual Jeep, claims his Monster is low maintenance (must not be riding it either) and is only now looking at bikes from Bikes Direct and elsewhere.


if the foreman had not thrown it away I would still be on it, unless you want half a jeep bike u can fix it urself, im not half assing anything. id rather have a complete bike. so i can either get another bike and get this done over with or build one out of a new frame.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm sorry but......


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

This graph is fitting


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Caffeine Powered said:


> Next time courtesy flush to avoid clogging


As they say: Poop, flush, wipe, flush

And good Lord, this thread has had a life of it's own.

I'm throwing in Binny to see if I can help put this thread out of its misery.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Elephant in a hole?


Next time courtesy flush to avoid clogging


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

monzie said:


> Good one Hutch! Let my OCD Researching begin. I've never heard of it.


Another one you can check out is the Anglerfish.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> passenger window?


I know right


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Caffeine Powered said:


> claims his Monster is low maintenance (must not be riding it either)


:nono:


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Blurr said:


> I know right


u mean passenger seat, softtop, and doors?

theres no passenger window


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Nick Knipp, A sincere welcome to MTBR, you have provided much entertainment. :thumbsup:

A suggestion: Post your new questions about bike purchase to the "Beginners Corner", Myself, and many many others will be happy to assist you. The likelihood of this thread going down the pooper fast is about 98%. I think we were all waiting for a trainwreck and couldn't peal our eyes away, but thanks to your dissolved rear triangle it sounds like you are listening to the voice of reason.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just saw this one in "related search"

Frilled shark

Frilled shark - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

My sea monster entry is a morbidly obese person in a speedo or bikini at the beach...the google search will occur on a non work computer in a bit, but for now, I'm calling dibs on this.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Guerdonian said:


> Nick Knipp, A sincere welcome to MTBR, you have provided much entertainment. :thumbsup:
> 
> A suggestion: Post your new questions about bike purchase to the "Beginners Corner", Myself, and many many others will be happy to assist you. The likelihood of this thread going down the pooper fast is about 98%. I think we were all waiting for a trainwreck and couldn't peal our eyes away, but thanks to your dissolved rear triangle it sounds like you are listening to the voice of reason.


well in this case, make that 100%
thread closed


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

He could build one of these:


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Nick_Knipp said:


> , im not half assing anything.


Well no, not since you lost your "rear triangle". Your original project, however, was a long way from whole assed.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> some of yall are starting to piss me off really, if you dont wanna help the good way, keep your mouth shut and let me get a bicycle.


"yall" should STOP TRYING TO HELP HIM.

Hes clearly displayed his voluntary ignorant and elitist attitude. He came on here asking for help and essentially called everyone useless and stupid.

HOWEVER, please continue with the jokes, as those are in fact productive


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Why would anyone want to further derail or close this absolutely Epic thread?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread has inspired me to give this saving-a-crappy-bike-from-the-junk-yard approach a whirl. Do any of y'all have any tips on how to best proceed with this bike? I can get it for next to nothing. Paint looks good. I may have to throw a new 28'er on the front. I will need a new candle in the headlight, but there's promise here, correct? My riding style won't have any huckin' in it. I'm just looking for an entry level bike for fast technical descents.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

heyyall said:


> This thread has inspired me to give this saving-a-crappy-bike-from-the-junk-yard approach a whirl. Do any of y'all have any tips on how to best proceed with this bike? I can get it for next to nothing. Paint looks good. I may have to throw a new 28'er on the front. I will need a new candle in the headlight, but there's promise here, correct? My riding style won't have any huckin' in it. I'm just looking for an entry level bike for fast technical descents.


... Old Comanche Indian Chief say's...


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

My entry for the interesting stuff contest:










Also, the flag of Greenland is pretty disappointing.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

lol hey that red honda fifty was my first dirtbike


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey SeaBass_, have you ever thought of getting into dubstep? If you start producing, your stage name could be SeeBass.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

erik1245 said:


> Hey SeaBass_, have you ever thought of getting into dubstep? If you start producing, your stage name could be SeeBass.


He might have some beats all ready. Seabass is this you?


----------



## Xtyling (Apr 21, 2011)

Got to start young.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

This turn out to be a pretty good rep party.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

shenny88 said:


> "yall" should STOP TRYING TO HELP HIM.
> 
> Hes clearly displayed his voluntary ignorant and elitist attitude. He came on here asking for help and essentially called everyone useless and stupid.
> 
> HOWEVER, please continue with the jokes, as those are in fact productive


No way. His arrogantly ignorant responses to the goldmine of advice poured his way were the funniest part of this thread. I am in tears every time I read this thing. I just hope it's over so I'll be able to get some work done today.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> well in this case, make that 100%
> thread closed


Au contraire mon ami... You may have opened the thread, but you cannot close it. It is now in the hands of the masses. Curses upon anyone who dares to try and make this thread helpful once again.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone listen to music while riding?


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Dion said:


> Anyone listen to music while riding?


I do while riding in traffic without a helmet. and I refuse to listen to any of your namby bambi reasons for not doing that. helmets are for sissy butt faces bro, I am too man to manly man my manness, man.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Agwan said:


> I do while riding in traffic without a helmet. and I refuse to listen to any of your namby bambi reasons for not doing that. helmets are for sissy butt faces bro, I am too man to manly man my manness, man.


I found this helmet and I want to fix it up. My Arai helmet is plastic, and so is this, so it's probably strong. Anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks to the OP for (as of this post) 18 pages of lol :thumbsup:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Dion said:


> I found this helmet and I want to fix it up. My Arai helmet is plastic, and so is this, so it's probably strong. Anybody have any recommendations?


Paint it to match the bike. Maybe add some styrofoam peanuts inside to help soak up impact...


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Nick_Knipp said:


> if the foreman had not thrown it away I would still be on it, unless you want half a jeep bike u can fix it urself, im not half assing anything. id rather have a complete bike. so i can either get another bike and get this done over with or build one out of a new frame.


I must have missed this part. Sorry it got tossed out. I was really looking forward to seeing a finished bike.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

that honker-shark sort of looked like me pre-nose job / orthodontic work.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Shytie (Feb 22, 2008)

Dion said:


> Anyone listen to music while riding?


Everytime I come to this thread I hear banjos, does that count?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

scottap2003 said:


> Everytime I come to this thread I hear banjos, does that count?


Paddle faster!!! :eekster:


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

marpilli said:


> Paddle faster!!! :eekster:


Now squeal like a pig.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Loudviking said:


> Now squeal like a pig.


Ya sure do have a purty mouth.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

mtnbikej said:


> Ya sure do have a purty mouth.


Now let's see you drop them pants.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Tryin' ta git mah post count up.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm speechless, I just read this whole thing, and it is so full of win!


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I am standing and applauding the MTBR community right now.. This thread has given so much, I felt there was nothing left.. I laughed, giggled, scoffed, shook my head, agreed, disagreed and even choked on my lunch the other day from simply reading this thread.. There couldn't possible be more right?? 

well... there sure is.. I open this thread today and see a motorcycle crammed into a jeep (WTF?).. haha.. but says he can't pickup a bike without a rack!?? 

And with the epic thread derailment and comedic brilliance of some comments... I am standing and still applauding.. Thank you MTBR... thank you... for not "half assing" it...


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow

Like it


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

A "highly" entertaining thread.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I think the OP gathered up his toys and went home....


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

He's in a better place now:
http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/looking-entry-level-mtb-778057.html


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

That thread is turning out to be rather interesting too. I'm thinking it is more about the journey than the destination with this fellow.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

*Run Forest run..*

Yes, this thread is full of win. Would love to be the fly on the wall @ the LBS when NK (OP) goes to shop for his new ride, and can only imagine some of his ?'s. Don't want no flashy high end steed, no sir-ee. How's it compare them Jeep bikes? Can it be converted to a 28er? Will swapping a Ducati fork give me high speed cornering? 








Doesn't this bucket just f'ing rock? (pic 1st posted by Dion)


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

NicoleB28;9147266 am currently "building" a franken road bike from various parts...but they are decent parts. ya know what i'm sayin?[/QUOTE said:


> Pics of the beast?


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I was offering you that Giant frame but noooooooo :lol: the jeep bike was better


My offer still stands!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ i guess i shouldnt have said "currently". more like, "planning to" since i got a couple frame options.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh I see.. Keep us posted.


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

WOW! I just want to say thank you to the OP and all of you fine folks for some great entertainment! I had so many things I wanted to say, but 19 pages later I can't remember. EPIC!


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

NicoleB28 said:


> I am currently "building" a franken road bike from various parts...but they are decent parts. ya know what i'm sayin?


Thread jack#789...

I remembered you mentioning this earlier; I don't know if you're looking for a crankset for the franken road bike, but I just ran across a few 175mm Ultegra 6600 cranksets at pricepoint on closeout for $125. I was going to wait to order mine until tomorrow, but within a few minutes it had gone from "In Stock" to "Low Stock" so I ordered. No BB's with em, but I've got that covered anyway.

Not trying to make this a shameless plug for pricepoint. I swore off using them for years after they pissed me off, but this price on the crankset was too cheap to pass. I've not even found used ones that cheap.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

This thread earns the...









If someone can give me a better cut out of the bike, I'll put it inside the seal. I stink at photo extraction...

EDIT: Better version...


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

I´d *love* to see a video of the load/unload of the bike on/off the jeep...


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Man, I was hoping to get in in time for the discussion of our finned friends.
My personal favorite is the blobfish.








Strangely enough its body is actually pretty well adapted to deep ocean life.


----------



## slacker607 (May 25, 2005)

what the heck! no jeep 28er? now we will never get that 28er forum...


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

This is the most clever Bikes Direct ad I have ever seen.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> if the Ducati fits, then obviously a bicycle will fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After perusing this thread, I know why.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Spec7 said:


> Thread jack#789...
> 
> I remembered you mentioning this earlier; I don't know if you're looking for a crankset for the franken road bike, but I just ran across a few 175mm Ultegra 6600 cranksets at pricepoint on closeout for $125. I was going to wait to order mine until tomorrow, but within a few minutes it had gone from "In Stock" to "Low Stock" so I ordered. No BB's with em, but I've got that covered anyway.
> 
> Not trying to make this a shameless plug for pricepoint. I swore off using them for years after they pissed me off, but this price on the crankset was too cheap to pass. I've not even found used ones that cheap.


i have the option to buy a friend's gunnar because it has disc brakes and can be ridden off road (fire roads) because it can take slightly fatter tires. I'm not a roadie at all, so having someting for dirt roads and decent brakes is what i want. i''m doing a second randonee this summer, and it was mostly dirt roads. I currently have a flat bar road bike for stuff like that, but its nothing great. I also have a frame i can use that takes disc brakes, so might built that with parts off my old bike and whatever i can scrape up. havent decided yet.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Nicole, you're a randonuesse?! Swoon. Are you a member of RUSA? And you have the option of buying a Gunnar. Some people...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

monzie said:


> Nicole, you're a randonuesse?! Swoon. Are you a member of RUSA? And you have the option of buying a Gunnar. Some people...


I've only been on one, and it was a 75k, no biggie. but i'm doing it again this year. i dont have much experience in long road type rides, but i hope to do more. it was painful on the bum last year because i'm used to short hard bursts in MTB, not hours spinning on a saddle. As for the gunnar (fastlane) i'd be buying for much less than he wants to sell it, but its a small steel bike and hard to sell anyway. its a damn sweet bike!


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick_Knipp said:


> thread closed:madmax:


Sore loser


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> I've only been on one, and it was a 75k, no biggie. but i'm doing it again this year. i dont have much experience in long road type rides, but i hope to do more. it was painful on the bum last year because i'm used to short hard bursts in MTB, not hours spinning on a saddle. As for the gunnar (fastlane) i'd be buying for much less than he wants to sell it, but its a small steel bike and hard to sell anyway. its a damn sweet bike!


I think what you rode is technically considered a flèche. That ****ing rules though, definitely nothing to shake a stick at. There's a 200k route that starts near my house; flat as a pancake, my saddle and ass are well aquatinted.

Small steel frame you say; how much did you say he wants? And what's his contact info please?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

sent you a couple PM's monzie.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

BeginnerCycling said:


> He's in a better place now:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/looking-entry-level-mtb-778057.html


So the first three pages of this thread were mostly why waste your time here are cheap alternative mtn bikes, and then the genius starts his own thread about it, King of Trolls


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Blurr said:


> So the first three pages of this thread were mostly why waste your time here are cheap alternative mtn bikes, and then the genius starts his own thread about it, King of Trolls


I'm in a good mood since it's Friday, so let's just say that the new thread at least shows some progression in his thinking.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

There's a new thread?  please give me a link


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> There's a new thread?  please give me a link


Here you go:
http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/looking-entry-level-mtb-778057.html


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks, not as interesting/entertaining as this one though :nonod:


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I think the OP needs to kill that new threat cause I just found him a new rear triangle so that he can get back to building this bike:

Jeep bike rear triangle - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I love this ^^^ :yesnod: I've actually got two complete rear swingarms with shocks here...but my little brother is making a full suspension tricycle with them so they aren't up for grabs


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

ahahah love it!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Scott O said:


> I think the OP needs to kill that new threat cause I just found him a new rear triangle so that he can get back to building this bike:
> 
> Jeep bike rear triangle - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


This just may be the first time the asshattery has spilled over into the classifieds. Scott, you are a true visionary!


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> but my little brother is making a full suspension tricycle with them so they aren't up for grabs


I would be interested to see how that turns out.
Please post up a build up thread (completely serious). I would like to see how it works out. Independent rears or tied together?


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I love this ^^^ :yesnod: I've actually got two complete rear swingarms with shocks here...but my little brother is making a full suspension tricycle with them so they aren't up for grabs


Schematics please.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I love this ^^^ :yesnod: I've actually got two complete rear swingarms with shocks here...but my little brother is making a full suspension tricycle with them so they aren't up for grabs


Remember me to slap you hard with my rep stick for that one :thumbsup:


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

David C said:


> Remember me to slap you hard with my rep stick for that one :thumbsup:


Seems like you got slapped pretty hard by the big players in the Lounge over at RBR, eh? :lol:


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I love this ^^^ :yesnod: I've actually got two complete rear swingarms with shocks here...but my little brother is making a full suspension tricycle with them so they aren't up for grabs


Do i smell another awesome thread? Title: Help building FS tricycle for DH


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

erik1245 said:


> Seems like you got slapped pretty hard by the big players in the Lounge over at RBR, eh? :lol:


Yeah, those guys are funny, srsly. They go all high alert when they feel threaten. Normal roadie reaction :lol:

They are idiots


----------



## Delirious (Jun 12, 2011)

Built? Or just assembled a bunch of mismatched parts and applied grease. I "assemble" (not build, big difference) computers from parts I specifically select to meet or exceed a users purpose. I don't buy an off the shelf $200 wal-mart special computer, put a video card in it and call it a custom "built" machine.



Nick_Knipp said:


> No I decided to do this
> 
> How many times do I have to explain it to this forum? Ill say it one last time.
> 
> ...


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Flyin_W said:


>


New meaning to the term Brain Bucket.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Sheepo5669 said:


> This is the most clever Bikes Direct ad I have ever seen.


Brilliant! I wish I had rep for you, sorry, I'm out.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

David C said:


> Yeah, those guys are funny, srsly. They go all high alert when they feel threaten. Normal roadie reaction :lol:
> 
> They are idiots


Hahaha, yeah they can be pretty rough over there. I've been a member there for about 6 months or so and it seems that if you're not with the "in crowd" nobody pays you any mind. :nonod:


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

20 pages?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

[/attach]


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Hutch3637 said:


> He might have some beats all ready. Seabass is this you?


Rats, I thought my secret was safe!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

kevingp said:


> Do i smell another awesome thread? Title: Help building FS tricycle for DH


Awesome thread, yes...full of bullsh*t, no :thumbsup:

I have no motorcycle that I'm going to cram into a Wrangler..so don't be disappointed.


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Ah an troll thread, *grabs popcorn and laptop*


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

What did I miss? Can we start over?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

:madman: *HOLY CRAP!!!* :madman:
I last opened this thread on page 4 we are now on page 21 a week later. There are 17 pages that I missed. With each page averaging 30 posts that puts it around *510 posts I've missed.* what the hell do I do now? I have no energy to read through that much "should I chop this and add that" BS. Can someone please give me a brief overview of what I missed from page 4 to page 21.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Kinda hard to miss 510 posts when your post is number 504. Your post falls on page 13. Whats up with more pages? Everyone must have the site setup to display things differently.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> Kinda hard to miss 510 posts when your post is number 504. Your post falls on page 13. Whats up with more pages? Everyone must have the site setup to display things differently.


Since the last update, the default setting was 25 posts per page. So for the most part, this thread is on page 21.


----------



## slacker607 (May 25, 2005)

i am on page 6


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Kona0197 said:


> Kinda hard to miss 510 posts when your post is number 504. Your post falls on page 13. Whats up with more pages? Everyone must have the site setup to display things differently.


If you notice I said "around" 510 that's because I just averaged to 30 posts per page. My last post was on page 4 we are now on page 21 which puts it "around" 510 missed.
Bottom line I missed this whole thread. :madman:


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

The thread that will never die!!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

We are only on page 13 according to my layout.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Page 26 on tapatalk...

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3eh5ys


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> We are only on page 13 according to my layout.


Page 21 and that was the 510 post right there ^^


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mine shows 21 pages...but 512 post right there ^^ my post count is one off from yours David C


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

David C said:


> Page 21 and that was the 510 post right there ^^


Oh great news then I only missed *504 posts not 510 like I previously thought.* Man what a relief.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Mine shows 21 pages...but 512 post right there ^^ my post count is one off from yours David C


Nope, my post was #512. Your post counter is ok, I was referring to Kona's post as being the post #510.



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Oh great news then I only missed *504 posts not 510 like I previously thought.* Man what a relief.


Ouin...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

wtf damm*t


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kona, your fuking arguing over what page? Did you ever think that others may be using the default setting on thread displays?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Kona0197 said:


>


Konadog what U doing? 
Is there a point here?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

How do you guys take fancy screen shots and "quote" them like that? Good answers earns good rep points


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Apparently Kona missed my point. "I missed this whole freaking thread" 510 posts corrected 504 posts. He's turning it into a numbers game WTF.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have my setting set to default as well. Didn't mean to start an argument over it, just curious why others are seeing more pages then I am. 

Sasquatch - I use the print screen button to capture the screenshot, the I use MS Paint to crop a screenshot, and finally I upload it using imageshack.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Kona0197 said:


> I have my setting set to default as well. Didn't mean to start an argument over it, just curious why others are seeing more pages then I am.
> 
> Sasquatch - I use the print screen button to capture the screenshot, the I use MS Paint to crop a screenshot, and finally I upload it using imageshack.


That is pretty cool but I don't think it can be done with a Droid phone.:madman:Just my luck!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Page 11 here on Tapatalk. If I remember right, I set mine to show 50 post per pages instead of the default 25. For the computer, I just left it to default.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Hit print screen.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

So I guess after you have yourself a screenshot that you crop on paint..you upload it to photobucket or whatever you use and then add it as a photo on here?


So much work.. :lol:


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, this thread's still going?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> So I guess after you have yourself a screenshot that you crop on paint..you upload it to photobucket or whatever you use and then add it as a photo on here?
> 
> So much work.. :lol:


Just use the forum upload... And a Mac


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

No one ever want to use a Mac; EVER.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Slow down guys I missed 504 posts and I'm tying to get up to speed.
I never did get a briefing on what happened from page 4 to page 21. And now we're already on page 22. My heads spinning.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Someone should sent the OP a rear triangle so we can see this thread grow even more.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Just sayin,


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Slow down guys I missed 504 posts and I'm tying to get up to speed.
I never did get a briefing on what happened from page 4 to page 21. And now we're already on page 22. My heads spinning.


^^^^^^^Really^^^^^
I'm on the edge of my seat here. Was there a troll revealed in this thread? Or was Nick serious? Did he build the "28'er" or not? WTH happened? Oh man don't make me read 504 posts. :madman:


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Slow down guys I missed 504 posts and I'm tying to get up to speed.
> I never did get a briefing on what happened from page 4 to page 21. And now we're already on page 22. My heads spinning.
> 
> ^^^^^^^Really^^^^^
> I'm on the edge of my seat here. Was there a troll revealed in this thread? Or was Nick serious? Did he build the "28'er" or not? WTH happened? Oh man don't make me read 504 posts. :madman:


Something about" He was gonna get the paint off the swing-arm at work, and
somehow it dissolved into trace minerals, so now he is looking for a bike, new
or used, and a clue" There, hope that brought you up to speed.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Loudviking said:


> Something about" He was gonna get the paint off the swing-arm at work, and
> somehow it dissolved into trace minerals, so now he is looking for a bike, new
> or used, and a clue" There, hope that brought you up to speed.


LOL no really LOL so he dissolved his swingarm. WTF that is freaking hilarious. That high quality Jeep Pacific whatever aluminum dissolved. So now he's on the hunt for another bike. Did we all get trolled or what.
LV, thanks for bringing me up to speed.
So what else was said in between the "serious" posts?
I'm still laughing I mean really I've been on these boards for 10 years and I never heard of someone desolving a frame or frame part.
Who does that.....EXTRALIFE - By Scott Johnson - Comic: "Who Does That?"


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Just reread the post, he apparently pulled it from the solvent that he was using to
get the paint off, and left it out to dry and his Boss threw it away in the dumpster.:cryin:
Everything else is correct though.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Loudviking said:


> Just reread the post, he apparently pulled it from the solvent that he was using to
> get the paint off, and left it out to dry and his Boss threw it away in the dumpster.:cryin:
> Everything else is correct though.


So his boss did him and all of us a favor and put an end to this nightmare. Makes you wonder if his boss was reading this thread and dumped it on purpose. :eekster:


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

This is what I learned form the thread. 

Boy with crap bike hoping to rebuild

Bike leaves boy for better life in the trash

Boy searches for new bike in new thread

Even NBC would struggle to stretch this out to as long as it was. Somehow we did.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'd like to thank everyone for playing and to all a goodnight.
The Last Page of the Internet


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> How do you guys take fancy screen shots and "quote" them like that? Good answers earns good rep points


Taptalk


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for playing and to all a goodnight.
> The Last Page of the Internet


Goodnight!


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

He did finish the bike and heres a pic to prove it.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

kevingp said:


> He did finish the bike and heres a pic to prove it.


Action pic!


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Not the same bike...BUT


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

captainjoon said:


> Not the same bike...BUT


lmfao - but I still don't know if it was worth resurrecting this thread for that.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I could neg rep him back to oblivion, just say the word lol.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I want that much rep! (positive please) :yesnod:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

captainjoon said:


> Not the same bike...BUT


So that means that the Jeep is not that good off road?


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> lmfao - but I still don't know if it was worth resurrecting this thread for that.


Admit it. You like this thread. It's got its own place in the corner of your heart.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

rzozaya1969 said:


> So that means that the Jeep is not that good off road?


Notice, the Jeep didn't get stuck or anything, he hit the brakes...because, showing a close-up of the wheels braking is a way to show that the Jeep's off-road capability is no match for the furiously pedaling woman on a bobbing Jeep bicycle.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

captainjoon said:


> Not the same bike...BUT


Two things here, first, was that video made in 1985 cause of the bad hair band music.
And second, some moron (not naming names) will buy a peddle bike thinking they can out ride a jeep.


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

captainjoon said:


> Not the same bike...BUT


That is one SLOW AZZ jeep! And is that Ashley Judd?


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> lmfao - but I still don't know if it was worth resurrecting this thread for that.


well, it was worth it for me, as its the first ive seen of this thread....kept me from about 2 hours of work and plenty of lulz

the range of emotions felt were amazing from start to finish


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't feel bad for digging this one up. It is clearly a "Best Of" that should be opened routinely to celebrate what it was and can still be.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just a friendly reminder to those "Jeep" lovers out there.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

:madman:Hutch:madman:
No you didn't!
Please tell me you didn't revive this thread. I love Jeeps as much as the next guy but....


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> :madman:Hutch:madman:
> No you didn't!
> Please tell me you didn't revive this thread. I love Jeeps as much as the next guy but....


Another thread told me of this great spectacle. So :idea: :madman: :lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hutch3637 said:


> Another thread told me of this great spectacle. So :idea: :madman: :lol:


Ha,ha "rock on dude"!!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

The thread that won't die. It needs a head shot. I'm not willing to kill it though. I'm in it for teh lulzzzzzz.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Is OP still around? I do have a scrap rear end for him now


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Is OP still around? I do have a scrap rear end for him now


Dood... You're not in prison, why would you want to do that?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Funny guy :shocked:


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

I think the OP upgraded to a Next.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

OP had better hurry up and buy this rear triangle. I'm getting tons of offers on it.....

"Jeep bike rear triangle

I got ur sale toward the Item u posted sell/buy If u accept Paypal as Payment email me [email protected]

Jeep bike rear triangle - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories"


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Including the persons email in a worldwide public forum. I like your style.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonder if the OP got himself a new bike.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Wonder if the OP got himself a new bike.


Meh, I don't even think about it.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Wow......talk about the black hole of threads.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

In that it sucks everyone in and there's no escape or way to destroy it? I like the analogy.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

We forgot to double tap.


----------



## swerv512 (Mar 24, 2009)

jeep bikes... who woulda thought...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

swerv512 said:


> jeep bikes... who woulda thought...


There have been numerous well known automotive company's over the years that have put their name on a bike. And all have been crap wal mart type bikes. One can only guess why they would want to advertise by way of a crappy bike.

Jeep
Porsche
Hummer
Honda

To name a few off hand, of the above the only serious bike was the Honda.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

In the early days of the Trek - Volkswagen partnership, there was a Jetta Trek Edition that came with a solid bike and a Thule rack if I remember correctly. This is the only case I remember where there was real gear being offered. Then again, those bikes won't be nearly as memorable as this Jeep build gone South.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Last I heard, OP was looking for a Ring that he thought
was Precious, to get his bike fixed? Strange, weird.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

VW - Trek
Volvo - Cannondale
Kona - Ford


I thought the Porsche bikes were actually built by a reputable german bike company?


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

SuperSlow35th said:


> VW - Trek
> Volvo - Cannondale
> Kona - Ford
> 
> I thought the Porsche bikes were actually built by a reputable german bike company?


PORSCHE BIKE - porsche bicycle, mountain bike porsche, porsche fs evolution, design innovation and bikes technologies

Newer Porsche bikes:
The new Porsche bikes

Some other car brands:
Healthy Cycle » Blog Archive » COOL BIKE MADE LUXURY CAR MANUFACTURER

More...
motivemagazine.com - Motive Gear: Two Wheels From Four - Car Branded Bikes


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is the OP dream bike.
Jeep brand Mtn. Bike, full suspension


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Someone actually bought a Jeep bike the other day at my LBS. I almost pissed my pants laughing.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Hutch3637 said:


> Someone actually bought a Jeep bike the other day at my LBS. I almost pissed my pants laughing.


It wasn't the OP was it ?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

they sell jeep bikes at LBS's? i figured they came from target or sears or something


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

NicoleB28 said:


> they sell jeep bikes at LBS's? i figured they came from target or sears or something


True dat.

I call BullShiite on finding a Jeep in an LBS.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

AZ - No
NB28 and DF - Some do. Besides Trek and Specialized they carry Jeep, Kent, and there's another brand maybe GMC. I'll take a pic next time i'm there.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> they sell jeep bikes at LBS's? i figured they came from target or sears or something





dirt farmer said:


> True dat.
> 
> I call BullShiite on finding a Jeep in an LBS.


Here you go.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Woah....


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

That looks much more respectable than the POS the OP was going on and on about...

(at least it's a much less POS).


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Hutch3637 said:


> Here you go.


With a nice 60mm fork !


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

No matter how cool you think you are, you're nothing if you don't have a jeep-bike... PUNK! 

http://forums.mtbr.com/9280614-post1110.html


----------



## Pollution Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)

If you're just wanting to do this as some sort of ******* science project (which is something I also enjoy) then by all means go ahead. If you actually want a bike worth riding then don't sink another dime into it. 

I live in China and see these things all the time here. I've built several loaner bikes for students. Cheap junk bikes are always a black hole for money and are usually not upgradeable with decent parts. Example: you'll be stuck forever with the POS fork you currently have since the head tube is a 1" not a 1 1/8". Of course you could maybe cut it off and weld on a new head tube, but if you're willing to do that I'd do something really cool and just build your own frame to begin with instead of modifying that POS. Those things sell NEW here in China for about $50. Seriously. Custom stuff like you're wanting to do is cool. Working with that frame though is a waste of time unless you're just doing it to be ridiculous (which is a legitimate pursuit).


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

i cant believe i just read this from start to finish, in one sitting.

im pissed that this didnt come to an epic conclusion too. time to get in his other thread and see what develops.


----------



## GGgeoRider (May 11, 2012)

Maybe she wants to attach the Jeep rear triangle to the Yeti she is buying from me  That set up could probably outrun a Humvee in the desert.

Yeti FRO

I got ur sale toward the Item u posted sell/buy If u accept Paypal as Payment email me at sara_danny100 @ yahoo.com

classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=76121


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Way to dig up a 3 month old thread.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Please. Someone. Anyone. Drive a stake through the heart of this thread.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

daves4mtb said:


> Dude, the Jeep Bike is undiluted awesomeness. I say Jeep bike thread should live for ever!


I say we have you put down.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I say those threads should end as a sticky in the bin... so at least they don't get lost and no more zombie posts...

Or just find another dude that wants to build a hummer AM bike


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Yet we all remain subscribed. Its like a car accident...you just have to look


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW! I just navigated ALL 24 pages of this thread just to see the final product (train wreck analogy)! I feel so dirty. Now I think I will have to head off to wally world buy the cheapest mtb they sell and huck it off a cliff. Only then will I feel whole again, LOL

:crazy:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Thought this thread was closed. lol

BTW, is it any surprise that a guy with a Def Leppard avatar is building a Jeep bike?


----------



## rustybkr (Mar 30, 2010)

It's Back !


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

rustybkr said:


> It's Back !


And I, for one, am very glad.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

So Nick_Knipp, what was the final outcome of this build.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So Nick_Knipp, what was the final outcome of this build.


hmmmmmm.....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ken in KC said:


> hmmmmmm.....


Ha,ha don't blame the messenger, blame mtbdanny he revived this over a week ago.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ha,ha don't blame the messenger, blame mtbdanny he revived this over a week ago.


I hope this thread never dies.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Only one more month and somebody can wish it happy birthday. I never did make it through the whole thread. Just.Too.Long.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Just re-read only the first page. This thread: just. *chuckling*. wow.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

I doubt we will ever see pictures of the finished product, if they ever finished, LOL. Once they realized they were spending more on it than they could get a decent "real" bike for I am sure they pulled the plug... But for some reason I am fascinated with this and just had to see what it looked finished, and then I found this... They did finish and are now mass producing it as this guy: 26" Jeep Renegade Full Suspension Mountain Bike | kent :thumbsup:

In fact they have an entire line of them now  Jeep | kent

This one is probably my favorite: 29" Jeep Comanche 29er Mountain Bike | kent


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So Nick_Knipp, what was the final outcome of this build.


The bicycle burst into flames as it was landing a 16 foot to flat landing and the rider was vaporized.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

haha. Well. I sure wish Nick would come back cuz I want closure, damnit!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh I don't believe it! Now we have a mod participating in gratuitous thread resurrection?

Hutch!!! Is that you?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

whoops! Carry on.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> whoops! Carry on.


:skep:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What are your thoughts on pedals, Erik?


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> What are your thoughts on pedals, Erik?


I use clipless most of the time, but I use platforms on my commuter. But when those clipless pedals get all filled with mud,


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

daves4mtb said:


> I for one think that 28" Jeep bike tires are just a fad, and there can't be enough of a difference between those and 29 er tires to make a difference. This is just hype by the jeep bike folks to generate lots and lots of money for them and their semi-evil capitalistic company, by creating yet another new standard. This whole home build thing is just a front. It has big corporate murrica written all over it. When you go to the bike shop and can't find any 28 inch tubes, don't say I didn't tell you so! So there.


Ok, now that was funny! But wait, now that I think about it, maybe you are on to something


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> thread closed:madmax:


derp


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nick_Knipp 

Go on Craigslist and start this build over.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Oh, how I've missed this thread.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

These threads have to be marketing.. It's more expensive to buy a dept store bike and build it up than to just buy a decent damn bike. If you are buying used parts, and THAT makes it less expensive, then you could just buy a used bike with a good frame. I really don't trust any thread that overly praises dept store bikes or recommends buying them for weird reasons. That's just me.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

I guess I should have read the thread. Wtevr.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

STACK said:


> Wtevr.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wut Evah!


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

like nuh ah


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Are we reviving this build? Bueller?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

AZ said:


> Are we reviving this thread? Bueller?


Fixed it for ya. And the answer is yes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

AZ said:


> Are we reviving this build? Bueller?


Ferris had a day off.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

No I meant build.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

AZ said:


> No I meant build.


Which would, in-turn, revive this thread....so..yeahhh. . .


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

So you are volunteering for capsule monkey duty?


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

This thread is always good for a laugh.. Is Nick still around these parts? We need an update.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

AZ said:


> So you are volunteering for capsule monkey duty?


No interest, however I'd imagine I'm not the only one who'd like to see the thread revived.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

All we need is another rocket scientist and a Jeep bike.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

The only problem with the original Jeep bike is that it had 26" wheels! How can something so inferior live up to the Jeep name and be "Trail Rated"?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

It was to be made a 28er as I recall, added to the allure.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't you have to install a "lift kit" to clear those big tires?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Naw, just a torch.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I've got a "Trail Rated" emblem sitting in my garage for whoever wants to build up a genuine Jeep bike.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Without having to read 600 odd posts did matey boy ever get his 28er built?

I'm not sure where to start with this but I can see why it had been a loooong one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Brockwan said:


> Without having to read 600 odd posts did matey boy ever get his 28er built?
> 
> I'm not sure where to start with this but I can see why it had been a loooong one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must read the thread, but to our knowledge it was never completed so we need someone to complete this very worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

AZ said:


> You must read the thread, but to our knowledge it was never completed so we need someone to complete this very worthwhile endeavor.


Yeah you are right I'm on post 45, think I'm ready to settle down for the night with a good read...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Brockwan said:


> Yeah you are right I'm on post 45, think I'm ready to settle down for the night with a good read...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely worth the read. I don't remember it post-for-post, but I may also read through the entire thread this evening.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

"The only one that fit was a mongoose, but I would never have one of them again"

So I'll continue to build frankensteins bike instead.

Best-thread-ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sorry I revived this thread but I couldn't resist it.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Darn you for getting my hopes up that we'd have a real Jeep build update!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BeginnerCycling said:


> Darn you for getting my hopes up that we'd have a real Jeep build update!


Well I thought if I could get Nick Knipp to surface maybe we as a team could convince him to start another build starting with a Craigslist add of a Jeep bike 4-Sale.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

The jeep frame got binned by the foreman. He then started looking for a new frame so what I saw of all of this project is that he bought a pos, took said pos apart, lubed said pos, looked at it a bit, got stuck, threw away the frame and back to square one of starting to build another pos.

The Lord moves in mysterious ways.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

hmmm, what other old threads can we bring back?

Too bad all the old waspinator threads are archived. Those were special.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kevin Bicycle threads ftw.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Skoors!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bro said:


> Skoors!


Huh?
What did I miss?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Map of the whole forest.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

those are kept under lock and key, away from DJ


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Huh?
> What did I miss?


How did you miss Skoors and Map? They were classics.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

DJ

http://forums.mtbr.com/recycle-bin/trails-where-592319.html

and

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/front-wheel-keeps-coming-off-mountain-bike-630966.html


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

and don't forget to bunny hop little kids


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

deke505 said:


> and don't forget to bunny hop little kids


http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/kids-trail-semi-related-rant-813961.html


----------



## NEOHIO Ray (Apr 3, 2013)

I think his next build should be a GMC Top Kick. Does anyone remember seeing one on CL a couple years back. Seller lengthened the rear triangle and put a 29er fork. Pretty funny looking. Maybe that was the OP.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

...

<img src=https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p3pb10447071/p3pb10447071.jpg>


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

For a comprehensive list of some of the best threads on here (including this one), check this out: http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/best-mtbr-wtf-777404.html


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Trail Ninja said:


> How did you miss Skoors and Map? They were classics.


I missed both apparently I was sleeping at the wheel.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I missed both apparently I was sleeping at the wheel.


thanks, heyyall. have at 'er DJ... they're great.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

heyyall said:


> DJ
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/recycle-bin/trails-where-592319.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Heyyall I don't know how I missed those two. The forest one is hilarious. :thumbsup:


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Map of the whole forest is THE defining thread of MTBR to me. To this day, every time someone asks about a map I always say "a map of the whole forest"? haha...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sodak said:


> Map of the whole forest is THE defining thread of MTBR to me. To this day, every time someone asks about a map I always say "a map of the whole forest"? haha...


Best thread ever.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

...

<img src=https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p3pb10498116/p3pb10498116.jpg>


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Is that Villopoto's personal mountain bike?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

the greatest part about "map of the whole forest" is that i regularly ride the trails he was talking about. i feel like i've ridden the whole forest.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

You missed a huge oppurtunity, Nicole. you could have bartered with him. 

You could have showed him around the forest, and in exchange, he could have guaranteed you a spot in Heaven.

Cuz I think he had connections.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

<img src=https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm49/Purple_Cowlatubbies/llama.gif>...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Found a pic of OP


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol just ****ing lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Blast from the past! One of the best threads ever!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I cant believe this thread is still going. Epic.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

I feel so empty because I have not seen the finished product!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

This thread just refuses to die...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

.......


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Maybe someone with skills to duplicate the Jeep bike build could use the posts here and duplicate the final product for the greater good of MTBR.
Oh, with build pics and a final build review with video.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Kronk said:


> Maybe someone with skills to duplicate the Jeep bike build could use the posts here and duplicate the final product for the greater good of MTBR.
> Oh, with build pics and a final build review with video.


Sweet glorious closure, that would be


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone with the "skills" wouldn't waste the resources.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

AZ said:


> Anyone with the "skills" wouldn't waste the resources.


But would they own a Ducati ? And could they fit in in their Jeep?? And then refuse to buy a bike rack?? Hmmmmm? I thought not.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

sodak said:


> But would they own a Ducati ? And could they fit in in their Jeep?? And then refuse to buy a bike rack?? Hmmmmm? I thought not.


Nope. This thread is an outstanding example of a perfect storm of equal parts idiocy and ego gone horribly awry. I sometimes ponder the question, does Nick know he has become an internet meme?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

If you came here looking for the best troll thread ever , I posted a link to it for you

Can someone here fix the redeye in my pic? - Bodybuilding.com Forums


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fuglio said:


> If you came here looking for the best troll thread ever , I posted a link to it for you
> 
> Can someone here fix the redeye in my pic? - Bodybuilding.com Forums


I picked out a classic photo from that thread for prosperity sake.

And I added one in for nick nip the op of this thread. If he just would have read the blue prints his Jeep build would have came out different.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

So how's this thing riding?


----------

